# DEVOTION C.T.C. OF SACRAMENTO SHOW



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

THE SHOW IS JUNE 8TH AT THE SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL HOPE TO SEE EVERY


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Nokturnal C.C. Will be there...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Whats up homies? Doing it big again i see. You know Boulevard Image will be in house.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will b there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN I COME?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so no hop huh


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WILL HAVE MORE INFO ON THE HOP TO COME SOON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 14 2008, 02:55 PM~9692888
> *CAN I COME?
> *




:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2008, 03:34 PM~9693203
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2008, 03:43 PM~9693273
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


What you mean by that :twak: 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jan 14 2008, 03:45 PM~9693291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this should b fun :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANX FOR THE LUV SAC WE ARE WORKING ON BETTER ENTERTAINMENT AND NEW JUDGES MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

theres 2 car shows that day. i quess stay with the hometown.?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 14 2008, 12:32 PM~9691163
> *THE SHOW IS JUNE 8TH AT THE SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THEIR
> *


rollerz only sac will be there


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

im there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jan 17 2008, 03:31 PM~9720633
> *rollerz only sac will be there
> *


WAT UP BIG ED 

STREET RIDERZ WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright good looking out Devotion Car Club members. 

Just to let you know we will be hosting our 11th Annual Car Show on Sunday June 8th 2008. Location well still be the same Natomas High School located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sacramento. 

Looking forward to seeing all of Northern Califas best rides in the house guaranteed over 100 trophies to be awarded. Car hop will be held base on participation. We are working on the flyers they should be out soon.


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS CAR CLUB WIL BE THERE


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: its that time lets do it hope to see all of cali their and all surounding states to its open to all clubs and solo riders


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 14 2008, 01:57 PM~9692908
> *so no hop huh
> *


WHAAAAATT NO HOP. SO I AINT BRINGING SHIT. :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 20 2008, 10:13 PM~9743336
> *WHAAAAATT NO HOP. SO I AINT BRINGING SHIT. :banghead:
> *





bring da ride just in case


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2008, 09:19 PM~9743397
> *bring da ride just in case
> *


FUCK THAT NO HOP NO CAR


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 20 2008, 10:21 PM~9743420
> *FUCK THAT NO HOP NO CAR
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 20 2008, 10:21 PM~9743420
> *FUCK THAT NO HOP NO CAR
> *




ok


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 20 2008, 09:13 PM~9743336
> *WHAAAAATT NO HOP. SO I AINT BRINGING SHIT. :banghead:
> *


Get the cougar ready 4 the show


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 21 2008, 01:55 PM~9747965
> *Get the cougar ready 4 the show
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 21 2008, 02:02 PM~9748019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Remember the date........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 21 2008, 09:58 PM~9752091
> *Remember the date........
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

A clearer flyer......


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

hope you vatos have a good turn out .
were still waiting on the pkg that the President was suppose to send out to us from last year.i guess it got LOST in The MAIL lol! what a joke.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

I NEVER SAID THAT THERE WONT BE A HOP SO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO HOPE OR THINK THEY CAN BRING IT ON IN THE CAGE AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 21 2008, 09:58 PM~9752091
> *Remember the date........
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THIS CHICK IS SHE GONNA BE THERE :uh:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

YEA SHE IS GONNA BE THEIR


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 23 2008, 10:07 AM~9763123
> *   YEA SHE IS GONNA BE THEIR
> *


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 22 2008, 11:19 PM~9761403
> *WHOS THIS CHICK IS SHE GONNA BE THERE :uh:
> *


But the question is, Are you gonna be there, Scott???? :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jan 20 2008, 09:21 PM~9743420
> *FUCK THAT NO HOP NO CAR
> *


I DIDNT SEE YOU LAST YEAR WHEN WE HAD DA HOP!!!ITS ALL GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jan 17 2008, 04:31 PM~9720633
> *rollerz only sac will be there
> *


Right on Rollerz Only......can't wait to see that yellow 63 again......clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Whats up Joesph and Augie?? We need to kickit again i got some Agavero and some 1921 Especial Tequila from Mexico so lets play for some shots. :biggrin:You know how we do it.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 28 2008, 02:37 PM~9804792
> *Whats up Joesph and Augie?? We need to kickit again i got some Agavero and some 1921 Especial Tequila from Mexico so lets play for some shots. :biggrin:You know how we do it.
> *


FOR SHO, HIT US UP!!!YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS DOWN TO KICK IT!!!SHIT I MISS THEM SUMMER NIGHT KICKIN HARD WHITH BIG DAN !!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 29 2008, 07:50 AM~9811660
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP J WUZ BEEN CRACKIN????


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 22 2008, 02:57 PM~9756857
> *   I NEVER SAID THAT THERE WONT BE A HOP SO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO HOPE OR THINK THEY CAN BRING IT ON IN THE CAGE AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO
> *



so ther is gonna be a hop.... any rules


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jan 29 2008, 08:12 PM~9817258
> *WHAT UP J WUZ BEEN CRACKIN????
> *



Nuthin much. Jus workin' n getting my paper up..........


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 29 2008, 08:38 PM~9817535
> *so ther is gonna be a hop....  any rules
> *


we will post the rules asap


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 28 2008, 03:37 PM~9804792
> *Whats up Joesph and Augie?? We need to kickit again i got some Agavero and some 1921 Especial Tequila from Mexico so lets play for some shots. :biggrin:You know how we do it.
> *


what up big DAN looking forward to kicken it again this year soon have to set up the BBQ


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:42 PM~9826386
> *what up big DAN looking forward to kicken it again this year soon have to set up the BBQ
> *


yes , i cant wait . i am already starting to get the winter blues :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 30 2008, 10:50 PM~9828193
> *yes , i cant wait . i am already starting to get the winter blues  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Dan! BBQ at the park again??? Shit....soon as this weather breaks will be doing it big again homie :biggrin: 

Hey Dez........whats up with them horseshoes homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jan 31 2008, 01:19 PM~9832494
> *What up Big Dan!  BBQ at the park again??? Shit....soon as this weather breaks will be doing it big again homie :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Dez........whats up with them horseshoes homeboy :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:42 PM~9826386
> *what up big DAN looking forward to kicken it again this year soon have to set up the BBQ
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD STARTING TO COME TOGETHER


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: THEIR WILL BE A HOP SO ALL YOU THAT WANT TO CAN WILL POST PRIZES SOON AND RULES


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

sup fellas looks like we might have a nice sunday to take a lil ride!!!man its been a min!!!!sup nate!!!!sup joe sup DEVOTION!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Feb 6 2008, 04:04 PM~9879475
> *sup fellas looks like we might have a nice sunday to take a lil ride!!!man its been a min!!!!sup nate!!!!sup joe sup DEVOTION!!!!!!
> *


wats up auggie :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2008, 10:12 PM~9883107
> *wats up auggie :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


whats corey


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2008, 10:12 PM~9883107
> *wats up auggie :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good call me later what time sunday maybe bbq


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Feb 8 2008, 09:12 PM~9899490
> *whats corey
> *


whats up :wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 9 2008, 08:49 AM~9901676
> *I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL!
> I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill will be in touch need to get one if you still have them


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:guns: :guns: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

im goin


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 15 2008, 04:51 PM~9951983
> *im goin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 15 2008, 06:56 PM~9952892
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 15 2008, 07:21 AM~9948190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 15 2008, 08:42 PM~9953763
> *
> *


Sup homeboy :wave


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 16 2008, 12:19 PM~9957669
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 16 2008, 01:01 PM~9957903
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 16 2008, 01:01 PM~9957903
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up my devotion bros :wave:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2008, 03:46 AM~9961968
> *wats up my devotion bros :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 17 2008, 11:54 AM~9963322
> *  :wave:
> *


wats good


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2008, 04:23 PM~9964770
> *wats good
> *


bout to go get the frame primered tommorow and get it ready for paint on Wednesday pinstriping Friday and murals next Monday :biggrin:  what's good wit u


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 17 2008, 07:55 PM~9966233
> *bout to go get the frame primered tommorow and get it ready for paint on Wednesday pinstriping Friday and murals next Monday  :biggrin:   what's good wit u
> *


on myspace talkin 2 the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2008, 08:01 PM~9966287
> *on myspace talkin 2 the hynas :biggrin:
> *


lucky :biggrin: I will send u pics of it when pinstriped :biggrin: Latinas Do It Best Remember!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 17 2008, 08:11 PM~9966388
> *lucky :biggrin: I will send u pics of it when pinstriped :biggrin: Latinas Do It Best Remember!!!!
> *


  aight and :biggrin: yup im talkin 2 a chicana


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 17 2008, 08:12 PM~9966400
> * aight and  :biggrin: yup im talkin 2 a chicana
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 17 2008, 08:52 PM~9966761
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

TTMFT DEVOTION :0


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

TTMFT DEVOTION :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 18 2008, 09:30 PM~9975174
> *double post
> *


I kno just sayin it twice because I feel like it :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 18 2008, 11:06 PM~9976201
> *I kno just sayin it twice because I feel like it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 18 2008, 11:11 PM~9976237
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 19 2008, 04:39 PM~9980515
> * TTT
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 19 2008, 04:39 PM~9980515
> * TTT
> *


wats up nate
:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## want2hop (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Feb 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10015607
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up fam :wave:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

WHATS UP COREY HOWS SCHOOL COMING


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Feb 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10030285
> *     WHATS UP COREY HOWS SCHOOL COMING
> *


its comin good  hows everything goin ?


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Feb 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10015607
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 5 2008, 04:01 PM~10096937
> *:wave:  :wave: TTT
> *



What it do Playaboy!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Wat up Devotion.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WHAT UP B :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP JASON GIVE A BROTHA A CALL


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:43 AM~10131894
> *Wat up Devotion.
> *


WUZ UP B!!!DANG MAN I HAVENT HERD OR SEEN YOU IN A MIN.YOU STILL LOW RIDEN OR WHAT????


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

JUST TRYIN TO GET THIS NEW SYSTEM DOWN!!!


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss+Mar 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10163867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u whore :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

ORELA


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 13 2008, 09:14 PM~10164309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin: SAY WHAT???????????


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin







: OKAY NATE THIS A LIL BETTER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

THREE AMIGO







S!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

FAMILIA!!!!!DEVOTION CAR CLUB KICKIN FOR 2007 CHRISTMAS PARTY!!!11YRS STRONG AND GOING!!!!!! :







cool:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

MAN GOTTA GO TO BED ILL PUT MORE TOM.SEE YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Right On! Great Job Auggie! Thanks for posting up our flyer.

And thanks alot for letting the whole world know how much we @ Devotion Car Club love Corona Cerveza!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

And thanks alot for letting the whole world know how much we @ *Devotion Car Club love Corona Cerveza!*[/quote]

Dam I could't even get you 2 drink 1 when you came over 2 the house


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10163908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice flyer ya'll... I'll be there.. TTT!!!!!


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10163908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW LOOKS LIKE A CAN'T MISS...WHO DID YOUR FLYER? :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop rules or payout yet?


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

WHAT IS THE HOP PAYOUTS?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice, nice :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Mar 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10175681
> *WHAT IS THE HOP PAYOUTS?
> *


WE ARE WORKING ON THE RULES FOR THIS YEAR AND PAYOUTS


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

CAN YOU POST A PRE-REG FORM?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10202164
> *CAN YOU POST A PRE-REG FORM?
> *


WE WILL TRY AND GET IT POSTED ASAP OR YOU CAN PM ME AND ILL MAIL YOU ONE


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

For those of you who have already attended our last 2 previous shows if you provided a good mailing address we will be sending out pre-reg forms by mid April.

If you have never attended any of our shows & are intrested you can PM me or just give me a call and I will be sure to add you to our mailing list. Remember if you moved last year & you did not leave a forwarding address you will not receive your flyer & pre-reg form. So if you can keep us updated. Thanks. 

Hector Trevino
Devotion Car Club President


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 11 2008, 04:19 PM~10144525
> *WUZ UP B!!!DANG MAN I HAVENT HERD OR SEEN YOU IN A MIN.YOU STILL LOW RIDEN OR WHAT????
> *


of course I just work all weekends so unable to hit events, but I'll be back out this spring and summer


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 19 2008, 08:03 PM~10211036
> *of course I just work all weekends so unable to hit events, but I'll be back out this spring and summer
> *


good to hear from you hope to see you soon


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 20 2008, 12:33 PM~10215582
> *good to hear from you hope to see you soon
> *


hey nate how much is the entry fee for bikes ? :dunno: cause someone asked me and i told them ill find out for them


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

get them hop rules and payout yet?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 19 2008, 08:03 PM~10211036
> *of course I just work all weekends so unable to hit events, but I'll be back out this spring and summer
> *


FOO SHOOOOO !!!!THE 65 STILL ROLLIN????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

whats the address so I can map quest it?? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 25 2008, 04:28 PM~10253628
> *whats the address so I can map quest it?? :biggrin:
> *


natomas high school
3301 fong ranch road
sacramento ca 95834


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 26 2008, 02:10 PM~10261811
> *natomas high school
> 3301 fong ranch road
> sacramento ca 95834
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 26 2008, 04:42 PM~10262446
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no probelm


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 26 2008, 03:10 PM~10261811
> *natomas high school
> 3301 fong ranch road
> sacramento ca 95834
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules and payout?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 27 2008, 05:56 PM~10271388
> *
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2008, 06:31 PM~10271645
> *hop rules and payout?
> *


x2


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10289984
> *x2
> *


x64 doin 90+ :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: working on more details still have booths open and working on catagoreys for hop and rules


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 31 2008, 01:22 PM~10299445
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: working on more details still have booths open and working on catagoreys for hop and rules
> *


SPELL CHECK FOOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: CATEGORIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

A wat's up homeboy Roberto ,this is your homie JoJo. A bro did those prices go down yet on the vendor booths.If so hit me up I want to get one.I got A gang of those hard oldies to bump at the car show's this year.A bro you know how I do it.But on the serious tip I got hell of new shit for all the oldie collector's so get at me when you can.you got my digit's.And for the old school music yes sir got those too...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Apr 1 2008, 06:59 PM~10311152
> *A wat's up homeboy Roberto ,this is your homie JoJo. A bro did those prices go down yet on the vendor booths.If so hit me up I want to get one.I got A gang of those hard oldies to bump at the car show's this year.A bro you know how I do it.But on the serious tip I got hell of new shit for all the oldie collector's so get at me when you can.you got my digit's.And for the old school music yes sir got those too...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Apr 1 2008, 05:59 PM~10311152
> *A wat's up homeboy Roberto ,this is your homie JoJo. A bro did those prices go down yet on the vendor booths.If so hit me up I want to get one.I got A gang of those hard oldies to bump at the car show's this year.A bro you know how I do it.But on the serious tip I got hell of new shit for all the oldie collector's so get at me when you can.you got my digit's.And for the old school music yes sir got those too...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hey jojo pm me its nate ill get you hooked up with a booth


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hop rules and catagoreies are coming


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 31 2008, 02:22 PM~10299445
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: working on more details still have booths open and working on catagoreys for hop and rules
> *



I need a booth! how much?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2008, 11:57 AM~10365139
> *I need a booth! how much?
> *


give me a call 916 601-9092 name is nate


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 8 2008, 02:40 PM~10365895
> *give me a call 916 601-9092 name is nate
> *



as soon as my boss leaves :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

ok


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright Gente looks like the club had a good showing in Vallejo! Congrats to those who took home a trophy. We will be mailing out pre-reg forms out this week so if you don't receive one just give me a call and we will add you to the mailing list. Alright this is going to be a great show!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

not to sure if you got them coverd yet but if you need trophys hit me up i got very good prices.












i have done many shows up north and i would be more than happy to pass on my good prices to you guys.



 


atomic 

U.S. Trophy

559 287 7640


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Kapital Kreations would love to attend the show again this year please email me a reg form at [email protected] so I can pass them around also what are roll in times and awards and prices. Thanks.


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Glad to hear from you Kapital Kreations. If you attended last years show I'm pretty sure everyone will receive Pre-Reg form. Show Car will roll in as early as 6:00am - 10:30pm Show times 11:00-5:00p Awards will be presented @ 5:15p until we are done. We will be hosting a great concert this year also we will be announcing artist as soon as we get a signed contract. Stand by for more info.




U. S. Trophy Company Award thank you for your post we will be in touch with you. I will ask my vice-pres to give you a call. Hopefully we can work together.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

WHAT IS THE DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop updates yet?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Apr 9 2008, 08:32 PM~10378480
> *WHAT IS THE DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG?
> *


MAY 26 IS DEADLINE FOR PRE REG


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Apr 9 2008, 07:08 PM~10376403
> *Glad to hear from you Kapital Kreations.  If you attended last years show I'm pretty sure everyone will receive Pre-Reg form.  Show Car will roll in as early as 6:00am - 10:30pm  Show times 11:00-5:00p  Awards will be presented @ 5:15p until we are done.  We will be hosting a great concert this year also we will be announcing artist as soon as we get a signed contract.  Stand by for more info.
> U. S. Trophy Company Award thank you for your post we will be in touch with you.  I will ask my vice-pres to give you a call.  Hopefully we can work together.
> *




hey brother hit me up anytime i would give you guys the BEST price out there for trophys trust me. we will be with low vintage april 26




atomic 


559 287 7640


thank you again hope we can do business


when it comes to trophys we know trophys


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 9 2008, 08:50 PM~10378650
> *any hop updates yet?
> *


I WILL HAVE HOP UPDATES BY TUES AND ALL OTHER INFO BY THEN STAY TUNED


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Devotion Riders........


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
THAT'S WHERE I'LL BE AT 4:20.......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 11 2008, 05:24 PM~10394488
> *SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
> ...


a

w
t
f


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

Yea, we mite be out there...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: had meeting this weekend we will posting the rules for the hop soon


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut Throwt Records (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2008, 07:29 PM~10416745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'RE BRINGING IT OUT AGAIN FOR THE DEVOTION SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10416745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL HAVE TWO ROWS SET ASIDE FOR THOSE WHO NEED 20X20 NEDD TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON SPACES ARE GOING FAST FOR THESE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Apr 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10417970
> *WE'RE BRINGING IT OUT AGAIN FOR THE DEVOTION SHOW!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

For all those people who where not pleased with last years Car Show Judges at our event last year you will be please to hear that we have hired a new crew of 4 professional judges. This is the same gentlemen that where incharge of the Cultural Connections Car Show last year. So please rest easy these guys are very experienced and know what they are doing.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

dont forget the trophys, hit us up for the best price hands down



TTT for Devotion


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is it June yet? :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: HOP WE WILL HAVE SINGLE PUMP DOUDBLE PUMP AND RADICAL IT WILL TAKE THREE TO MAKE A CLASS YOU HAVE TO BE REG BY 1030AM DAY OF SHOW NO EXCEPTIONS IF YOUR ARE THERE TO HOP THEN HOP WE WILL NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THE SHOW TO HOP IF THERES NOT THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS THEN IT WILL BE YOUR CHOICE TO HOP OR GO HOME AT THAT POINT 1ST PLACE IN EACH CAT WILL GET 200 / 2ND WILL GET A TROPHY / AND 3RD GLAD YOU CAME PLEASE READ THE RULES WILL ALSO BE POSTED DAY OF SHOW BUT REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO PICK WHICH ONE YOU ARE DOING SHOW OR HOP ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT. 


P.S. THERE IS ALSO A 300. DOLLAR PRIZE FOR BEST OF SHOW


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 18 2008, 10:14 AM~10446519
> *:wave:  :wave: HOP WE WILL HAVE SINGLE PUMP DOUDBLE PUMP AND RADICAL  IT WILL TAKE THREE TO MAKE A CLASS YOU HAVE TO BE REG BY 1030AM DAY OF SHOW NO EXCEPTIONS IF YOUR ARE THERE TO HOP THEN HOP WE WILL NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THE SHOW TO HOP IF THERES NOT THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS THEN IT WILL BE YOUR CHOICE TO HOP OR GO HOME AT THAT POINT  1ST PLACE IN EACH CAT WILL GET 200 / 2ND WILL GET A TROPHY / AND 3RD GLAD YOU CAME  PLEASE READ THE RULES WILL ALSO BE POSTED DAY OF SHOW BUT REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO PICK WHICH ONE YOU ARE DOING SHOW OR HOP ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT.
> P.S. THERE IS ALSO A 300. DOLLAR PRIZE FOR BEST OF SHOW
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 18 2008, 09:14 AM~10446519
> *:wave:  :wave: HOP WE WILL HAVE SINGLE PUMP DOUDBLE PUMP AND RADICAL  IT WILL TAKE THREE TO MAKE A CLASS YOU HAVE TO BE REG BY 1030AM DAY OF SHOW NO EXCEPTIONS IF YOUR ARE THERE TO HOP THEN HOP WE WILL NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THE SHOW TO HOP IF THERES NOT THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS THEN IT WILL BE YOUR CHOICE TO HOP OR GO HOME AT THAT POINT  1ST PLACE IN EACH CAT WILL GET 200 / 2ND WILL GET A TROPHY / AND 3RD GLAD YOU CAME  PLEASE READ THE RULES WILL ALSO BE POSTED DAY OF SHOW BUT REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO PICK WHICH ONE YOU ARE DOING SHOW OR HOP ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT.
> P.S. THERE IS ALSO A 300. DOLLAR PRIZE FOR BEST OF SHOW
> *


WHAT ARE THE RULES?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: DEVOTION


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 22 2008, 11:07 AM~10475906
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

WHO ARE YOU HAVING FOR YOUR CONCERT?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: MERCY ME AND MIDNIGHT PLAYERS :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

OH SHIT, THAT OLD SCHOOL SHOULD BRING OUT THE LADIES!!!


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN, I'LL BE THERE WITH THE MONTE HOP OR NO HOP
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like Devotion is doing it big for this show.


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Good Lookin out there 50 Chev! I have just mailed out pre-reg forms to over 280 participantes. So keep a look out for that in you mail box. This weekend we will have a few cars posted up at the Luther Burbank High School Car Show on this Sat. We hope to see alot of gente out there to support the school. The weather promises to be good this weekend! Can't wait.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 22 2008, 07:36 PM~10480192
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN, I'LL BE THERE WITH THE MONTE HOP OR NO HOP
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 23 2008, 09:34 PM~10489985
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

FOR THOSE WHO WANT A HOP THERE WILL BE ONE FOR THOSE WHO DONT CARE THERE IS LIVE BANDS THAT PLAY OLD SCHOOL AND NEW R&B SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW YOU WILL BE SAD IF YOU MISS IT. IT'S GONA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 23 2008, 12:44 PM~10485849
> *:uh:
> *


OH SCOTTY DONT BE GAY, OR I'LL SHOW EVERYONE THE PICS I HAVE OF YOU AND A CUCCUMBER ON ONE CRAZY NIGHT WITH VIC......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 24 2008, 02:51 PM~10495052
> *FOR THOSE WHO WANT A HOP THERE WILL BE ONE FOR THOSE WHO DONT CARE THERE IS LIVE BANDS THAT PLAY OLD SCHOOL AND NEW R&B SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW YOU WILL BE SAD IF YOU MISS IT. IT'S GONA BE A GOOD ONE
> *




I just hate da heat  :biggrin: but I will b there


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright Sacramento I just checked our Club P O Box we got our first pre-reg !!!!!!We will be issuing dash plaques to the first 100 entries all pre-reg's are guaranteed to get one. Got to go clean up the G Ride look like there will be lots of events going on all over Northern Califas this weekend. Choose your event & have fun! Summer is almost here!


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10489985
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




did someone call lol



im atomic sup lol


TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT for Devotion!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT WHAT UP JAY HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A MIN CALL SOMETIME DON'T BE A STRANGER LATE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Apr 25 2008, 04:32 PM~10504007
> *Alright Sacramento I just checked our Club P O Box we got our first pre-reg !!!!!!We will be issuing dash plaques to the first 100 entries all pre-reg's are guaranteed to get one.  Got to go clean up the G Ride look like there will be lots of events going on all over Northern Califas this weekend.  Choose your event & have fun!  Summer is almost here!
> *




wut's da location were da show is going 2 be at?


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

The show will be @ the same location as last year Natomas High School corner of Truxel and San Juan. Show cars move in 6:00am -10:30 am show starts 11:00am-5:00pm. Alright good lookin out.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Apr 28 2008, 10:40 PM~10528763
> *The show will be @ the same location as last year Natomas High School corner of Truxel and San Juan.  Show cars move in 6:00am -10:30 am show starts 11:00am-5:00pm.  Alright good lookin out.
> *




thanksssssssssss


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: THIS WILL DEFINETELY BE A GOOD FAMILY SHOW!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Nate thanks alot for getting the club together & heading out to Stockton for the U of Pacific Car Show. Wish I could be there I hope you guys take some good pics. Will talk to you guys when you get back.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE YOU GO BRO! THAT GOOD LAYITLOW PIC YOU WANTED..


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIKE TO THANK THE GUYS WHO WENT TO THE UOP SHOW TONY,CEASER,RANDY AND GOOSE WE TOOK THREE FIST PLACE AWARDS THEIR GOOD JOB


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2008, 10:27 PM~10576324
> *HERE YOU GO BRO! THAT GOOD LAYITLOW PIC YOU WANTED..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2008, 10:27 PM~10576324
> *HERE YOU GO BRO! THAT GOOD LAYITLOW PIC YOU WANTED..
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Carl..........good lookin' out


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@May 5 2008, 12:32 PM~10579874
> *Thank's Carl..........good lookin' out
> *


DON'T TRIP HOMIE!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres some pics from Stockton show on 5 3 08

























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

THE PICS LOOK GOOD


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 6 2008, 12:57 AM~10586155
> *Heres some pics from Stockton show on 5 3 08
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

If you guys need a judge for your show, hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 7 2008, 11:18 AM~10600079
> *If you guys need a judge for your show, hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS WE WILL KEEP YOU IN MIND


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*YOU GUYS DOWN TO HIT DISCOVERY PARK THIS SATURDAY MAY 10TH?????*


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 8 2008, 11:14 AM~10608692
> *YOU GUYS DOWN TO HIT DISCOVERY PARK THIS SATURDAY MAY 10TH?????
> *


  YEA ILL PASS IT ALONG TO THE FELLAS GOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT DEVOTION CC.....BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE!!!FOO SHOOWW.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HIT ME UP SACTOWN! BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 7 2008, 12:26 PM~10600141
> *THANKS WE WILL KEEP YOU IN MIND
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 11 2008, 01:01 AM~10627103
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 22 2008, 02:57 PM~9756857
> *   I NEVER SAID THAT THERE WONT BE A HOP SO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO HOPE OR THINK THEY CAN BRING IT ON IN THE CAGE AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO
> *


we all know what happened last year but if not ill put it out there again. so is this hop for real no matter what.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@May 12 2008, 01:51 AM~10633202
> *we all know what happened last year but if not ill put it out there again. so is this hop for real no matter what.
> *


YES THE HOP IS FOR REAL 1ST PLACE GETS 200 / 2ND PLACE A TROPHY / AND 3RD PLACE A THANK YOU


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

be there!!


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 12 2008, 01:09 PM~10636917
> *YES THE HOP IS FOR REAL 1ST PLACE GETS 200 / 2ND PLACE A TROPHY / AND 3RD PLACE A THANK YOU
> *



WHAT IS THE REGISTRATION FOR THE HOP?


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10636917
> *YES THE HOP IS FOR REAL 1ST PLACE GETS 200 / 2ND PLACE A TROPHY / AND 3RD PLACE A THANK YOU
> *


thats cool but what i mean is what if im the only one in my class to show up again?does one car make a class or do i have too take a chance an see if anyone shows up again.basically if im the only double pump there do i hop an win still or do you call the double pump class off again.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@May 12 2008, 05:10 PM~10638649
> *thats cool but what i mean is what if im the only one in my class to show up again?does one car make a class or do i have too take a chance an see if anyone shows up again.basically if im the only double pump there do i hop an win still or do you call the double pump class off again.
> *


IT TAKES THREE TO MAKE A CLASS IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE IN DOUDBLE YOU DO NOT HAVE TO HOP


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@May 12 2008, 03:06 PM~10637710
> *WHAT IS THE REGISTRATION FOR THE HOP?
> *


35 PRE REG 40 DAY OF


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

What are the rules? are yuo letting radicals with extnded traling arms hop single or duble pump?


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 13 2008, 12:13 PM~10644847
> *IT TAKES THREE TO MAKE A CLASS IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE IN DOUDBLE YOU DO NOT HAVE TO HOP
> *


i dont get what you mean?an if three dont show then you cancel the hop or do i win the money anyways?im not going out my way for you guys to cancel the hop on me again 5 minutes before you personally tell me there is 3 cars an im hopping.so what im saying is if 3 dont show i just wasted my time 2 years in a row?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT for da Homies from Brown Persuasion C.C. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@May 14 2008, 03:09 AM~10651690
> *i dont get what you mean?an if three dont show then you cancel the hop or do i win the money anyways?im not going out my way for you guys to cancel the hop on me again 5 minutes before you personally tell me there is 3 cars an im hopping.so what im saying is if 3 dont show i just wasted my time 2 years in a row?
> *


YOU CAN CALL ME OR PM ME IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND IT TAKES THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS IF THERE ISN'T THEN NO YOUY DONT'T HAVE TO HOP SO IF YOU THINK ITS A WASTE OF YOUR TIME THEN DONT BRING IT WE CAN NOT MAKE PEOPLE COME AND HOP SO THE BALL IS IN YOUR COURT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 13 2008, 08:21 PM~10650106
> *What are the rules? are yuo letting radicals with extnded traling arms hop single or duble pump?
> *


NO RADICAL WILL HAVE THERE OWN CLASS IT WILL STILL TAKE THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS SO TALK TO THE HOMIES AND LETS GET THIS HOP GOING IF YOU PRE REG TO HOP BY MAY 25 IT WILL COST YOU 30


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so if you pay to hop and only 2 cars show up do you get your money back?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so if you pay to hop and only 2 cars show up do you get your money back?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10663105
> *so if you pay to hop and only 2 cars show up do you get your money back?
> *


YES


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10664000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10664000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOST DEFINETELY CAN'T MISS THIS ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10664000
> *
> 
> 
> ...




just around da corner :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

SO IS EVERYONE GOIN CRUISIN ON NORTHGATE AFTER THE SHOW?


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2008, 06:09 PM~10699527
> *just around da corner  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10701486
> *SO IS EVERYONE GOIN CRUISIN ON NORTHGATE AFTER THE SHOW?
> *


Hell yeah.......let's make it happen :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll be there this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Wut Up Devotions!

Where can i get the Pre-Reg Form at and when is the Dead Line?

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there gonna be a car hop at this show if there is I gotta finish my car really quick.


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2008, 08:36 AM~10661002
> *YOU CAN CALL ME OR PM  ME IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND IT TAKES THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS IF THERE ISN'T THEN NO YOUY DONT'T HAVE TO HOP SO IF YOU THINK ITS A WASTE OF YOUR TIME THEN DONT BRING IT WE CAN NOT MAKE PEOPLE COME AND HOP SO THE BALL IS IN YOUR COURT
> *


all bullshit a side it sounds like a waste of time.you can pm me or call me.now the ball is back in your court.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 22 2008, 10:00 PM~10718187
> *Is there gonna be a car hop at this show if there is I gotta finish my car really quick.
> *


YES THERE IS A CAR HOP


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10664000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be at this one too.


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 23 2008, 07:26 AM~10719187
> *YES THERE IS A CAR HOP
> *



CAN YOU POST UP CAR HOP RULES......JUST WNT TO MAKE SURE RADDICALS AINT HOPING DUBLE PUMP & SINGLE PUMP AINT HOPING RADICALS.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

STTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

After the Devotion Show... The next event in Sac....


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10701486
> *SO IS EVERYONE GOIN CRUISIN ON NORTHGATE AFTER THE SHOW?
> *


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Making a class for the hop, in plain English:

To make a class for the hop, it takes three entries in that particular class. A class must be made in order for entrants of that class to be eligible to compete for and win any prize money. In the event a participant enters and there aren't at least three competitors total for that class, he or she will be refunded the amount of fees paid to register for the hop and no prize money will be awarded for that class.

Please keep in mind that Devotion CATC wishes to have a car hop and make competitors and spectators happy. If you show and there aren't enough people to form a class, you will likely be more than welcome to hop for exhibition. Devotion CATC reserves the right to change the policies outlined here to insure a fair safe hop for everyone involved.

Having said that, If only two cars enter a class we may or may not decide to create a class for those two vehicles to compete for prize money. It is far less likely that we will allow only one car to compete for prize money in a class. So now the ball is definitely in your (the competitor's) court. Build it. Bring it. Hop it. Leave it all in the pit and may the best car/switch man/crew win!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devotion 78_@May 26 2008, 07:17 PM~10741461
> *Making a class for the hop, in plain English:
> 
> To make a class for the hop, it takes three entries in that particular class.  A class must be made in order for entrants of that class to be eligible to compete for and win any prize money.  In the event a participant enters and there aren't at least three competitors total for that class, he or she will be refunded the amount of fees paid to register for the hop and no prize money will be awarded for that class.
> ...


with all that said is there lock up rules ?


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devotion 78_@May 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10741461
> *Making a class for the hop, in plain English:
> 
> To make a class for the hop, it takes three entries in that particular class.  A class must be made in order for entrants of that class to be eligible to compete for and win any prize money.  In the event a participant enters and there aren't at least three competitors total for that class, he or she will be refunded the amount of fees paid to register for the hop and no prize money will be awarded for that class.
> ...


----------



## C-DUBB (May 27, 2008)

i'm there!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Will be There!


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-DUBB_@May 26 2008, 08:17 PM~10741949
> *i'm there!!
> *


WHAT UP? C-DUBB  NEW MEMBER HUH? WELCOME BRO!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 4 da support n u know we r going 2 ur show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 07:44 AM~10744720
> *thanks 4 da support n u know we r going 2 ur show
> *


X2 Time to get the bikes ready. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

YES THERE IS A LOCK UP HIEGHT IM WORKING ON THEM NOW WILL POST SOON


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

I've been lurking on this site for a while, but since i'm a "brand new" member and can't upload an avatar or update profile info, I'll just post a couple pictures. I've been a member of Devotion car and truck club for well over a decade.





































And my newest project (under construction), the '69 vette:












Kelly


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey devotion family how much is it 4 ta bikes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

hey devotion family how much is it 4 ta bikes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 27 2008, 12:12 PM~10746867
> *hey devotion family how much is it 4 ta bikes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


15 PRE 20 DAY OF


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10746536
> *   YES THERE IS A LOCK UP HIEGHT IM WORKING ON THEM NOW WILL POST SOON
> *


sooner the better hate to re adjust right before a hop


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: THE SHOW IS ALMOST HEAR


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

how much is the fee for the bikes ?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10747435
> *15 PRE 20 DAY OF
> *


IF WE BRING A BIKE AND A COUPLE MEMBERS ROLL OUT WITH ME DO WE HAVE TO PAY AN ADDITIONAL $10 A HEAD OR CAN THEY JUST ROLL IN WITH ME??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10747435
> *15 PRE 20 DAY OF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how much to enter a car for the hopp


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 08:28 PM~10750010
> *how much to enter a cer for the hopp
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Show Cars entry fee will be 30.00 day of the show

Bicycles are 15.00 & model cars are 10.00

Car Hop entry will be 40.00 day of show.


For every payed car or bicycles entry you will be allowed two persons to enter the event.


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Please note that model cars will be allowed one person per each payed entry.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@May 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10751219
> *Show Cars entry fee will be 30.00  day of the show
> 
> Bicycles are 15.00  &  model cars are 10.00
> ...


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

IT LOOKS LIKE ALL THE BIGG DOGGS ARE SHOWING UP TO THIS ONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Kapital Kreations will be there but cant find the pre reg anywhere. Where can we get a hold of the form or do it online.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10746536
> *   YES THERE IS A LOCK UP HIEGHT IM WORKING ON THEM NOW WILL POST SOON
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

BIG BAD INDIVIDUALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS SHOW!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 28 2008, 08:50 AM~10752926
> *BIG BAD INDIVIDUALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS SHOW!!
> LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!
> *


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10746536
> *   YES THERE IS A LOCK UP HIEGHT IM WORKING ON THEM NOW WILL POST SOON
> *


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 06:44 AM~10744720
> *thanks 4 da support n u know we r going 2 ur show
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT, EL RAIDER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

are trucks allowed in the car hop


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*any hop rules??


any radical class??

we got unfinished business* :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 28 2008, 06:01 PM~10757292
> *any hop rules??
> any radical class??
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

The pre-reg ended this weekend. So any futher entries will need to be registered day of show. I would like to thank all of those people who did pre-register we recieved apprx 40 entries. All of you are guaranteed a dash plaque. 


Also please tune your radio to V101.1 Sacramento Old-School station we have a commercial announcing our event! We are only 10 days away get your rides ready!


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

Word on the streets RUTHIE SKYE is going!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10758041
> *Word on the streets RUTHIE SKYE is going!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :uh:
yes she will be there with other streetlow models.they will have a table set up and will be selling there pic's  any ???? hit me up.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can i come and hop :biggrin:


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10758164
> *WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


who is? i.n.s inmigration? :dunno:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10758164
> *WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10758169
> *who is?    i.n.s      inmigration? :dunno:
> *


tatz one of ta new members nelson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 28 2008, 07:44 PM~10758186
> *tatz one of ta new members nelson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


WAT ARE DOING YOUNGSTER? :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10758223
> *WAT ARE DOING YOUNGSTER? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH YOU READY! 4 TA SHOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

come by the Impalas Magazine booth...we'll have a few surprises....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

come by the Impalas Magazine booth...we'll have a few surprises....


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 28 2008, 07:01 PM~10757292
> *any hop rules??
> any radical class??
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10746536
> *   YES THERE IS A LOCK UP HIEGHT IM WORKING ON THEM NOW WILL POST SOON
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 28 2008, 07:34 PM~10758124
> *:uh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :uh:
> yes she will be there with  other streetlow models.they will have a table set up and will be selling there pic's   any ???? hit me up.
> *



Man shes hott!!!


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10758041
> *Word on the streets RUTHIE SKYE is going!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 28 2008, 08:11 PM~10758434
> *come by the Impalas Magazine booth...we'll have a few surprises....
> 
> 
> ...



Is it better then Ruthie Skye?


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10759344
> *My favorite pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 07:49 PM~10758223
> *WAT ARE DOING YOUNGSTER? :biggrin:
> *


welcome little pimp, :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats to the Devotion member who won the raffle for the Lowrider bike


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm going guys....
See you all there!!! Thanks for all the nice comments :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 08:19 PM~10758532
> *
> *



I'm so there!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 07:50 AM~10761087
> *I'm going guys....
> See you all there!!! Thanks for all the nice comments :cheesy:
> *




so do i get another hug?????????????????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2008, 08:12 AM~10761248
> *so do i get another hug?????????????????
> *



For you? ANYTIME! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 08:23 AM~10761339
> *For you? ANYTIME! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10761997
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



You cheater!!! who was the other woman that took a picture by your car that day????? :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 11:14 AM~10762708
> *You cheater!!! who was the other woman that took a picture by your car that day????? :0
> *


damn caught .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 11:23 AM~10762772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 11:19 AM~10762750
> *damn caught ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....
> *



Lucy… you have a lot of explaining to do


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 12:15 PM~10763140
> *Lucy… you have a lot of explaining to do
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: GETTING CLOSE TO COUNT DOWN


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: GETTING CLOSE TO COUNT DOWN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 08:23 AM~10761339
> *For you? ANYTIME! :biggrin:
> *




thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

HENNESSY will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:29 PM~10764185
> *HENNESSY will be there
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2008, 02:46 PM~10764309
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Hey bro i called you but you never answered ... do you have the same number?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im thinkin we are going to sit this one out


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2008, 08:12 AM~10761248
> *so do i get another hug?????????????????
> *


x2!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 29 2008, 03:09 PM~10764506
> *im thinkin we are going to sit this one out
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 How come?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 03:16 PM~10764544
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  How come?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

is it too late to pre reg???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 03:16 PM~10764544
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  How come?
> *


no hop rules :uh: and im bizzy this weekend no time to setup the car


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 29 2008, 03:37 PM~10764684
> *is it too late to pre reg???
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angry: fuck it im still goin :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 03:45 PM~10764749
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 29 2008, 10:11 PM~10767820
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 29 2008, 03:40 PM~10764713
> *no hop rules :uh:  and im bizzy this weekend no time to setup the car
> *


i know the feeling


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Morning Guys!!!! 
Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasty girl (just for you cochino members) lol
wooooooo Fck yeah!!!!!


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 30 2008, 01:00 AM~10768921
> *i know the feeling
> *


Nigs, you better come... How many hoppers we bringing out?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Morning Guys!!!! 
Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasty girl (just for you cochino members) lol
wooooooo Fck yeah!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10770088
> *Good Morning Guys!!!!
> Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
> Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasy girl (just for you cochino members) lol
> ...


I am going to miss that one .... but will be at the Devotion show though ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 09:24 AM~10770470
> *I am going to miss that one .... but will be at the Devotion show though ....
> *


Ill let this one slide :angry: 
But dont let it happen again.. You hear? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10770826
> *Ill let this one slide  :angry:
> But dont let it happen again.. You hear? :biggrin:
> *


Yes yes .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

FRIDAY ..... TIME FOR SOME


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is this the address

3301 Fong Ranch Rd, Sacramento, CA

Or this 

3301 Rosin Blvd, Sacramento, CA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10771484
> *Is this the address
> 
> 3301 Fong Ranch Rd, Sacramento, CAOr this
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there fo sho  and ruthie skye will b n da house :0 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10771611
> *84cutty will b there fo sho  and ruthie skye will b n da house :0  :0    :cheesy:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@May 30 2008, 08:22 AM~10770058
> *Nigs, you better come... How many hoppers we bringing out?
> *


2 are pre registered, and dont know if theres a radical class.. but theres allways the after hop :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 11:54 AM~10771599
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro but when i do a search for the address it does not pull anything up but when i do a search for the school it gives me the other address .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10771611
> *84cutty will b there fo sho  and ruthie skye will b n da house :0  :0    :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hit me up so i can get a copy of those flics you been taking bro ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *



Ruthie Skye is there!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10773450
> *Ruthie Skye is there!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 09:23 PM~10758568
> *Is it better then Ruthie Skye?
> *



I'm here repin Impalas Magazine.....people that know me know I'm full of surprises...hehehehehe.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10774065
> *I'm here repin Impalas Magazine.....people that know me know I'm full of surprises...hehehehehe.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


So are you threatened by her or are you competion????
Cause either way,EITHER WAY!!!
She's Hot!!!
Ruthie Skye Fan right here!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 30 2008, 07:09 PM~10774281
> *So are you threatened by her or are you competion????
> Cause either way,EITHER WAY!!!
> She's Hot!!!
> ...


hell yeah ruthie tight, got my vote :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 30 2008, 09:00 PM~10774978
> *hell yeah ruthie tight, got my vote :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: ..

Cant wait for this SHOW!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 30 2008, 08:09 PM~10774281
> *So are you threatened by her or are you competion????
> Cause either way,EITHER WAY!!!
> She's Hot!!!
> ...


see you guys and gals there......Ms. Skye has a great look and I know she'll do just fine modeling.....I wish her great success....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see everyone out there...I know it's going to be a great turn out.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10775717
> *see everyone out there...I know it's going to be a great turn out.....
> *




q vo POVI


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10775717
> *see everyone out there...I know it's going to be a great turn out.....
> *




q vo POVI


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10775893
> *q vo POVI
> *


que pasa tocallo....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10774065
> *I'm here repin Impalas Magazine.....people that know me know I'm full of surprises...hehehehehe.... :0  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Impalas!!! You know i got love for you guys.... Why you coming to my varrio barking loud and talking all that masa about suprises... Shit, all the suprise they want is right here!!!!
Plus i love suprises. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SURPRISES?????????? HMMMMMMM


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10776124
> *Whats up Impalas!!! You know i got love for you guys.... Why you coming to my varrio barking loud and talking all that masa about suprises... Shit, all the suprise they want is right here!!!!
> Plus i love suprises. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 11:52 PM~10776124
> *Whats up Impalas!!! You know i got love for you guys.... Why you coming to my varrio barking loud and talking all that masa about suprises... Shit, all the suprise they want is right here!!!!
> Plus i love suprises. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 um surprises as in we have more stuff for the booth...remember..we just busted out a magazine and are building up the merchandise......  .....nothing meant toward you at all....we are all here to support each other...I've been in the game for a long time mija and have learned a lot.....I was once given a chance a long time ago and now after years of hard work I'm living a dream........you can ask anyone that really knows me who I am and what I'm all about.....if you took the "surprises" thing the wrong way I'm sorry but it was not meant toward you at all.......soooooooooooooo back to the main topic at hand---- the Devotions car show next sunday........ can't wait, it's been a few years since I attended one and can't wait for this one....it's always been a good show....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 31 2008, 12:26 AM~10776323
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


what's up tone....how's the cutty coming along???? see yo next week bro....Mark said to tell you what's up....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 11:43 PM~10776402
> *um surprises as in we have more stuff for the booth...remember..we just busted out a magazine and are building up the merchandise......  .....nothing meant toward you at all....we are all here to support each other...I've been in the game for a long time mija and have learned a lot.....I was once given a chance a long time ago and now after years of hard work I'm living a dream........you can ask anyone that really knows me who I am and what I'm all about.....if you took the "surprises" thing the wrong way I'm sorry but it was not meant toward you at all.......soooooooooooooo back to the main topic at hand---- the Devotions car show next sunday........ can't wait, it's been a few years since I attended one and can't wait for this one....it's always been a good show....
> *


Its all good, Just having some fun. Nothing I said meant bad or took personal.
just pulling your leg :biggrin: 
Do your thang!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 31 2008, 12:52 AM~10776449
> *:
> 
> Its all good, Just having some fun. Nothing I said meant bad or took personal.
> ...


heheheh..cool cool...no prob.....stop by the booth and say hi and get a water, I'm sure it will be a hot one out there...you going to Bobby's show in Modesto the day before????? gonna be a long weekend....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10776459
> *heheheh..cool cool...no prob.....stop by the booth and say hi and get a water, I'm sure it will be a hot one out there...you going to Bobby's show in Modesto the day before????? gonna be a long weekend....
> *


Yeah, Bobby just hit me up about it... I'm gonna see what I can do?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 11:44 PM~10776408
> *what's up tone....how's the cutty coming along???? see yo next week bro....Mark said to tell you what's up....
> *


whats up brother the cutty's coming along just chrome out the under carriage and put it all back together i might take it to devotions will see :biggrin: cause im painting n a few weeks.ya tell mark whats up :biggrin: he still has my number right if give it to him peace bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 31 2008, 01:49 PM~10778393
> *
> *


X2 See you there homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 31 2008, 09:09 AM~10777139
> *whats up brother the cutty's coming along just chrome out the under carriage and put it all back together i might take it to devotions will see :biggrin: cause im painting n a few weeks.ya tell mark whats up :biggrin: he still has my number right if give it to him peace bro
> *


can't wait to see it....and I'll forward your number to him


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WE WILL BRING THE TV AND THE DINNER FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WHERE REQUESTING IT WE BE OUT THERE WITH THE UCE FAM AND THE INDIVIUALS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like another great show in da area.. 7 more days!!! (counting dis one)


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats up on da lock up heights


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 2 2008, 09:09 AM~10779706
> *Looks like another great show in da area..  7 more days!!! (counting dis one)
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 2 2008, 08:48 AM~10779585
> *WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WE WILL BRING THE TV AND THE DINNER FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WHERE REQUESTING IT WE BE OUT THERE WITH THE UCE FAM AND THE INDIVIUALS
> *


WHAT IT DO FAMILY HOPING TO MAKE IT OUT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 02:48 PM~10778620
> *X2 See you there homie.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there to


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*any hop rules???*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10783067
> *any hop rules???
> *


are you still tryin to go?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 30 2008, 09:06 PM~10775711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a Classy guy!! I'm proud to be working along side of him for goin on what, like 5 years??

Make sure you guys check out the magazine if you haven't already.

im gonna try to make it out reppin both Impalas and Barriogirls.com


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 2 2008, 06:55 PM~10783086
> *are you still tryin to go?
> *


are you?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 2 2008, 05:38 PM~10782633
> *ill be there to
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 2 2008, 07:22 PM~10783221
> *are you?? :biggrin:
> *


just to street hop tho after the hop


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 2 2008, 06:55 PM~10783086
> *are you still tryin to go?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 2 2008, 07:58 PM~10783540
> *:wave:
> *


no lock up rules :twak:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im gunna hit 80+ on the street


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

is there gonna be a harley, or motorcycle class??? :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 2 2008, 07:48 AM~10779585
> *WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WE WILL BRING THE TV AND THE DINNER FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WHERE REQUESTING IT WE BE OUT THERE WITH THE UCE FAM AND THE INDIVIUALS
> *


wuz up jessi u ready for this shit this is going 2 be good


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:11 PM~10783661
> *wuz up jessi  u ready for this shit this is going 2 be good
> *


whats up bro? been a long time


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

In regards to the motorcycles. Yes we are going to have an american & import class. Hope to see you Sunday morning.


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2008, 07:22 PM~10783756
> *whats up bro? been a long time
> *


yes it has how ya been


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jun 2 2008, 09:33 PM~10784302
> *In regards to the motorcycles.  Yes we are going to have an american & import class.  Hope to see you Sunday morning.
> *


cool, thanks...


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

just read the $10.00 admission fee, how many people get in with each registration???


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2008, 06:56 PM~10783094
> *Always a Classy guy!! I'm proud to be working along side of him for goin on what, like 5 years??
> 
> Make sure you guys check out the magazine if you haven't already.
> ...



BIG NAASSTTYYYY! R U GOING TO MAKE THAT TRIP? COOL, I'LL SEE U THEN..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

just a few more days :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 2 2008, 08:44 PM~10784404
> *yes it has how ya been
> *


Been ok. sick here and there but still standin, how bout you and your family bro?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 3 2008, 06:00 AM~10786117
> *BIG NAASSTTYYYY! R U GOING TO MAKE THAT TRIP? COOL, I'LL SEE U THEN..
> 
> *


Yea bro im for sure going to try. i dont think ive ever been to the devotion show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10783094
> *Always a Classy guy!! I'm proud to be working along side of him for goin on what, like 5 years??
> 
> Make sure you guys check out the magazine if you haven't already.
> ...


what's up Stevie????? how you doing bro????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 07:16 AM~10786536
> *what's up Stevie????? how you doing bro????
> *


I'm good bro, Still tired from the costa mesa trip tho :around: 

How was the show on sunday??


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HOP RULES 36 FOR SINGLE AND 40 FOR DOUDBLE 44 FOR RAD AND THIS FROM BOTTTOM OF BUMPER TO GROUND


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2008, 10:44 AM~10787543
> *
> *





c u on sun homie, hope u got some parts for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## C-DUBB (May 27, 2008)

im lookin forward to this.. we'll be out there in a vendor booth.. come see us!

www.myspace.com/eighty8muzik


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 28 2008, 04:15 PM~10756490
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT,  EL RAIDER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 2 2008, 09:10 PM~10783648
> *im gunna hit 80+ on the street
> *


talk is cheap!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 2 2008, 09:48 AM~10779585
> *WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE WE WILL BRING THE TV AND THE DINNER FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WHERE REQUESTING IT WE BE OUT THERE WITH THE UCE FAM AND THE INDIVIUALS
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 3 2008, 02:59 PM~10789567
> *talk is cheap!
> *


i know but it sounded good :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2008, 11:28 AM~10787927
> *c u on sun homie, hope u got some parts for my bike  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up can we take coolers bbq pitts, dogs???


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just like I told her..... "It's Cummin'!!!!!"


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 3 2008, 10:35 PM~10793768
> *Just like I told her..... "It's Cummin'!!!!!"
> *


lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2008, 11:28 AM~10787927
> *c u on sun homie, hope u got some parts for my bike  :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice frame you got there bro that was done by one of rudy's customs nephews if Im not mistakend


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

For every paid entry fee to the Car Show you will be allowed two admissions. If you have additonal people with you at the time of registration only! You will be allowed to pay a discounted price of $5.00 per person. Please note that anyone in your party that does not enter at the time you come in with your show vehicle will be considered a regular spectator & will be required to pay $10.00 at the admission gate.



There will be no Bar-B-Que pits allowed. Car Show participantes will be allowed to bring in there Ice Chest. No glass containers, ABSOLUTLY NO ALCOHOL! We are required by the Sacramento Police Dept to search every vehicle. So please help us out make this event a great success. Any futher question please give us a call.


Hector Trevino
Club President


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 2 2008, 08:11 PM~10783661
> *wuz up jessi  u ready for this shit this is going 2 be good
> *


YEAH PAINTING THE REAL QUICK FOR THE SHOW SUNDAY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS THE HOP RULES WE BRING HIGH FALLING DOWN CARS AND HIGH STUCK LINCOLN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10794183
> *thats a nice frame you got there bro that was done by one of rudy's customs nephews if Im not mistakend
> *



thanks homie, don't know who made it but i'm hopping 2 have da bike out ready 4 next year :biggrin: u know Raul takes his time :cheesy: but he gets down


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be there to represent


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 08:28 AM~10795558
> *thanks homie, don't know who made it but i'm hopping 2 have da bike out ready 4 next year :biggrin:  u know Raul takes his time  :cheesy:  but he gets down
> *


Yes he does :cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 4 2008, 08:39 AM~10795632
> *Yes he does :cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 3 2008, 09:30 AM~10787025
> *HOP RULES 36 FOR SINGLE AND 40 FOR DOUDBLE  44 FOR RAD AND THIS FROM BOTTTOM OF BUMPER TO GROUND
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 4 2008, 12:03 PM~10797125
> *
> *


You heading out there bro?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 3 2008, 09:26 AM~10786594
> *I'm good bro, Still tired from the costa mesa trip tho  :around:
> 
> How was the show on sunday??
> *


it was bad ass...can't wait for next year....you gotta roll with us big dawg....


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

if you attending the show from out of town, be sure to mapquest (or use another map) to get directions. All North bound I5 lanes between Hwy 50 and Richards Blvd will be closed.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 06:05 PM~10800607
> *it was bad ass...can't wait for next year....you gotta roll with us big dawg....
> *


im down bro u know that!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 4 2008, 01:02 PM~10797716
> *You heading out there bro?
> *


yup you??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you ready?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Should be a cool show, can't wait. StreetLow will be in the mix.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10801594
> *Should be a cool show, can't wait. StreetLow will be in the mix.
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jun 4 2008, 07:21 AM~10795193
> *For every paid entry fee to the Car Show you will be allowed two admissions.  If you have additonal people with you at the time of registration only!  You will be allowed to pay a discounted price of $5.00 per person.  Please note that anyone in your party that does not enter at the time you come in with your show vehicle will be considered a regular spectator & will be required to pay $10.00 at the admission gate.
> There will be no Bar-B-Que pits allowed.  Car Show participantes will be allowed to bring in there Ice Chest.  No glass containers,  ABSOLUTLY NO ALCOHOL!  We are required by the Sacramento Police Dept to search every vehicle.  So please help us out make this event a great success.  Any futher question please give us a call.
> Hector Trevino
> ...


dogs?????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't know if it been posted already but can someone post up the address.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10801554
> *im down bro u know that!!!
> *


let me know what's up this weekend.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10801590
> *yup you??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

RUTHIE WANTED ME TO LET YOU KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10806328
> *RUTHIE WANTED ME TO LET YOU KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@May 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10751219
> *Show Cars entry fee will be 30.00  day of the show
> 
> Bicycles are 15.00  &  model cars are 10.00
> ...


How much for motorcycles?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 07:59 PM~10809157
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Jun 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10809946
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow Sacramento. I can't wait too meet Ruthie Skye. I see why her name is Syke.....because I've been in Heaven ever since someone posted up her picture on our site!!!!


Anyway just two more days to the big show. Again the actual address of the school is 3301 Fong Ranch Rd Sacramento Ca 95834. However if you are looking it up on mapquest. Just remember the major cross streets are Truxel & San Juan.


Motorcyles entry fee's are 30.00 same as cars for the day of the show.

Will see all you beautiful gente on Sunday morning!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jun 6 2008, 08:04 AM~10812004
> *Wow Sacramento.  I can't wait too meet Ruthie Skye.  I see why her name is Syke.....because I've been in Heaven ever since someone posted up her picture on our site!!!!
> Anyway just two more days to the big show.  Again the actual address of the school is 3301 Fong Ranch Rd Sacramento Ca 95834.  However if you are looking it up on mapquest.  Just remember the major cross streets are Truxel & San Juan.
> Motorcyles entry fee's are 30.00 same as cars for the day of the show.
> ...



Also... Get your alternate route on if your coming from the South... I-5 North is still closed around downtown Sac... Keep dat in mind and see ya'll on Sun. TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up j


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jun 6 2008, 08:04 AM~10812004
> *Wow Sacramento.  I can't wait too meet Ruthie Skye.  I see why her name is Syke.....because I've been in Heaven ever since someone posted up her picture on our site!!!!
> Anyway just two more days to the big show.  Again the actual address of the school is 3301 Fong Ranch Rd Sacramento Ca 95834.  However if you are looking it up on mapquest.  Just remember the major cross streets are Truxel & San Juan.
> Motorcyles entry fee's are 30.00 same as cars for the day of the show.
> ...


----------



## MIKE_SR76 (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what time it starts and ends?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:uh: dont miss out on seeing RUTHIE SKYE :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 12:08 PM~10813642
> *
> 
> :uh: dont miss out on seeing RUTHIE SKYE  :uh:
> *


Sure dont!!! :no: :no:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> :0
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> > :0
> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Its gonna be a good show guys!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 11:08 AM~10813642
> *
> 
> :uh: dont miss out on seeing RUTHIE SKYE  :uh:
> *


Tone loc, i saw some pics of the cutty in 1 of these topics. shit is lookin bad ass playa!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10814883
> *Tone loc, i saw some pics of the cutty in 1 of these topics. shit is lookin bad ass playa!
> *


thanks :biggrin: gettin ready 4 paint n two weeks cant wait im going to flake it out on some candy


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:10 PM~10815135
> *thanks  :biggrin: gettin ready 4 paint n two weeks cant wait im going to flake it out on some candy
> *


i still got that flake if you are interested


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10815137
> *i still got that flake if you are interested
> *


I GOT EVERTHING ALREADY :biggrin: THE PAINTER GOT IT ALL 4 ME.GOOD LOKIN OUT  R U GOING TO DEVOTION SHOW


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:15 PM~10815166
> *I GOT EVERTHING ALREADY :biggrin: THE PAINTER GOT IT ALL 4 ME.GOOD LOKIN OUT   R U GOING TO DEVOTION SHOW
> *


im going to try  never been tot hat show before


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

we might take a trip out there


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like i'll be in the house....cant wait !


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

I NEED 2 KNOW THE EXACT RULES FOR THE HOP LOCKUP HIGHT FOR DUBBLE AND RAD 44'' AND 40'' DONT SONUD RIGHT THANX


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:17 PM~10815174
> *im going to try  never been tot hat show before
> *


i went 2 years ago it was ok hope this years better


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 6 2008, 05:06 PM~10815414
> *I NEED 2 KNOW THE EXACT RULES FOR THE HOP LOCKUP HIGHT FOR DUBBLE AND RAD 44''  AND 40'' DONT SONUD RIGHT THANX
> *


36" 40" 44" :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats the hop pay out ????????????????


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 6 2008, 04:25 PM~10815210
> *we might take a trip out there
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 3 2008, 09:30 AM~10787025
> *HOP RULES 36 FOR SINGLE AND 40 FOR DOUDBLE  44 FOR RAD AND THIS FROM BOTTTOM OF BUMPER TO GROUND
> *


wheres the after hop?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

One more day... OH boy,Oh boy!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

is there 2 devotion clubs ? i seen that devotion was posting a picnic this day, then cancelled. but this devotion thread is posting a car show. 2 diffrent clubs 2 different events :dunno: let ME know


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 7 2008, 08:34 AM~10818227
> *One more day... OH boy,Oh boy!!!
> *


i dont think there ready :biggrin: roll call who's comin 2 see RUTHIE SKYE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 7 2008, 08:13 AM~10818373
> *  is there 2 devotion clubs ? i seen that devotion was posting a picnic this day, then cancelled. but this devotion thread is posting a car show. 2 diffrent clubs 2 different events  :dunno:  let ME know
> *


the picnic was down south


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhh. ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 7 2008, 10:18 AM~10818382
> *i dont think there ready :biggrin: roll call who's comin 2 see RUTHIE SKYE
> *



The post about a picnic is from an entirely different club, note the spelling difference. Our club name is spelled Devotion, while the other club has an S at the end, "Devotions." To my knowlege, there is no association between our clubs. This is the official Devotion car show thread, and it will happen tomorrow. It's going to be a hot show. Ladies, feel free to dress accordingly  

Kelly


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, wrong quote, meant to quote pappa 68.

Kelly


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 18 2008, 10:14 AM~10446519
> *:wave:  :wave: HOP WE WILL HAVE SINGLE PUMP DOUDBLE PUMP AND RADICAL  IT WILL TAKE THREE TO MAKE A CLASS YOU HAVE TO BE REG BY 1030AM DAY OF SHOW NO EXCEPTIONS IF YOUR ARE THERE TO HOP THEN HOP WE WILL NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THE SHOW TO HOP IF THERES NOT THREE TO MAKE THE CLASS THEN IT WILL BE YOUR CHOICE TO HOP OR GO HOME AT THAT POINT  1ST PLACE IN EACH CAT WILL GET 200 / 2ND WILL GET A TROPHY / AND 3RD GLAD YOU CAME  PLEASE READ THE RULES WILL ALSO BE POSTED DAY OF SHOW BUT REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO PICK WHICH ONE YOU ARE DOING SHOW OR HOP ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT.
> P.S. THERE IS ALSO A 300. DOLLAR PRIZE FOR BEST OF SHOW
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 7 2008, 09:18 AM~10818382
> *i dont think there ready :biggrin: roll call who's comin 2 see RUTHIE SKYE
> *


----------



## 94uce93 (May 16, 2007)

uso will be there


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

what time and is it natomas high off San juan rd and ishi cir that what comes up on mapquest but when I try the 3301 fong ranch it says there is no 3301 fong ranch anyone help I'm comming from Chico, ca. 99 North thanks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9734125
> *Alright good looking out Devotion Car Club members.
> 
> Just to let you know we will be hosting our 11th Annual Car Show on Sunday June 8th 2008.  Location well still be the same Natomas High School located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sacramento.
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Jun 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10821577
> *what time and is it natomas high off San juan rd and ishi cir that what comes up on mapquest but when I try the 3301 fong ranch it says there is no 3301 fong ranch anyone help I'm comming from Chico, ca. 99 North thanks
> *


Having the same problem.... just going to drive around until i find someone .... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you get off on the truxel exit off of 80, head south and when you get to San Juan, turn left. The school will be on your left, you cant miss it. The entrance to enter the show is the first left. You will see cops blocking the road so no one else gets in. Cant miss it.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

heading out in a hour.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Good show!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Sure was!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
I want to thank everyone who supported me and came!!!
I love you guys!!!
Ruthie


----------



## EL MONTE CARLO (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice cars out their...was hella hot, wanted to slide down the water slide with the kids it got so hot! THE 10 bucks to view cars was unexpected.

Last time I paid to enter a car show WAS LRM show! 

SHIT I HAD TO HIT UP ATM after arriving....didn't expect THAT ONE!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

good hop heres what i got sorry bout the ones i didnt get


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ooops


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

man we was chippin :angry:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any pics of the show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The LO*LYSTICS C.C. would like to thank the Devotion C.C. for a good show.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 8 2008, 09:52 PM~10827124
> *man we was chippin :angry:
> *


Yes you were..


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Good show see you next year


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

great vid bub. did u end up placing. could have swore u went up.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt 2nd 4 trike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was cool...............................................


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2008, 11:05 PM~10827688
> *it was cool...............................................
> *


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

NO MORE HOPPIN PIX? :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1964low_@Jun 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10827620
> *great vid bub. did u end up placing. could have swore u went up.
> *


thanks fam it was ok it was a camera,and my fatass was standing on a chair behind every1 :biggrin: yea i placed in street


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Just want 2 thank DEVOTION C.C. 4 a great show!!!!!!! thanks 4 having us there n u know we r back next year  *


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great show. It gets bigger every year. Keep up the good work


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Good show Devotion, nice to see all the families out there enjoying our lowriding lifestyle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 8 2008, 06:48 PM~10825419
> *Sure was!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I want to thank everyone who supported me and came!!!
> I love you guys!!!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW THANKS IT WAS A GOOD WINNING FIRST PLACE WITH MY CADILLAC


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 8 2008, 10:44 PM~10827535
> *<span style='colorurple'>X2 *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

My son is having a fundraiser for his Basketball team here in South Sacramento. The cars wash will be held at the Starbucks, located at 8775 Center Parkway, Sacramento, CA 95823. All riders and families are invited to bring a car down and donate to the teams expenses. A daily driver is great to bring and support the cause. Pass it on and help support the next generation. Thanks... peace....[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good show ... just sucked that it tooks us almost 6 hours to get home .... :angry: a couple cars broke down .... got home around 1am .... :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 11:00 AM~10830074
> *Good show ... just sucked that it tooks us almost 6 hours to get home ....  :angry:  a couple cars broke down .... got home around 1am ....  :uh:
> *




dammmmmmmm sorry 2 hear da homie, but at least every 1 got home safe :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 9 2008, 11:03 AM~10830098
> *dammmmmmmm sorry 2 hear da homie, but at least every 1 got home safe  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we all got back safe but WOW what an adventure .... all good though shit happens .... good seeing you out there bro ....


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:08 PM~10813642
> *
> 
> :uh: dont miss out on seeing RUTHIE SKYE  :uh:
> *


Thats what i'm taking about.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 11:05 AM~10830107
> *Yeah we all got back safe but WOW what an adventure .... all good though shit happens .... good seeing you out there bro ....
> *




same here homie c u in woodland :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 9 2008, 11:15 AM~10830177
> *same here homie c u in woodland  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro see you in woodland in three weeks ....


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW! What a show! I feel like the weight of the world has been lifted off our shoulders. We are so pleased with the paticipation & attendance. Over 250 entries! Thanks to all the Northern California Car Clubs & individuals that came out to REPRESENT!

Also a Big "GRACIAS!" to the staff from Street Low Magazine & Impalas Magazine. Please be on the lookout for coverage of this show in future publications!


Congrats to all the trophy winners!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

pixs homies, for ya that missed the show. 10 bucks to get in :thumbsdown: .


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

anyone know how many trophies SOCIOS took


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

more to come.!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Jun 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10831009
> *anyone know how many trophies SOCIOS took
> *


Eleven + yours = 12


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 9 2008, 12:11 PM~10831032
> *Eleven + yours = 12
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 5 2008, 12:24 PM~10806328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew this was ruthie skye till yesterday....lol... damn, HOT HOT HOT!!!!

the weather that is.. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w204/ricardolabrador/ricardo075.jpg[/I[IMG]
[img]http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w204/ricardolabrador/ricardo079.jpg


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w204/ricardolabrador/ricardo075.jpg[/I[IMG]
[img]http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w204/ricardolabrador/ricardo079.jpg


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

dats it fellas, camera died half way threw the show,thats all the pix i took.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great pics


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 01:53 PM~10831311
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: great pics
> *


thanks homie, wish i coud pf taken more but my dumbass forgot to fully charge the battery before i left the crib.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 01:53 PM~10831311
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: great pics
> *


by the way hennesy was lookin sexy. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 9 2008, 02:02 PM~10831361
> *thanks homie, wish i coud pf taken more but my dumbass forgot to fully charge the battery before i left the crib.
> *


I do that shit too .... i will forget batteries and get like 10 pics before the camera dies .... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10831368
> *by the way hennesy was lookin sexy. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro .... just tryin to do the damn thang .... you heading out to the street low show in two weeks?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 02:44 PM~10831659
> *Thanks bro .... just tryin to do the damn thang .... you heading out to the street low show in two weeks?
> *


YEAH ILL PROBABLY BE OUT THERE TOO, WITHOUT THE LAC  , BUT BEST BELIEVE ILL BE THERE WITH A FAT BLUNT :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 9 2008, 01:42 PM~10831237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank for the nice picture ricardo
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 02:42 PM~10831647
> *I do that shit too .... i will forget batteries and get like 10 pics before the camera dies ....  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 9 2008, 02:47 PM~10831697
> *thank for the nice picture ricardo
> :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM-O. must i say your caddy is one of the nicest one's ive seen. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some Pics I took from the show.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some more.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

i will post videos later


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT ANYTHING OF MY GP HOPPIN? :biggrin:


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the support! It was a great show. I took pics of just about every car in the show and a few good pics of the hop from inside the hop pit. I'll try to post them soon in a new thread and post a link in this one. It may take some time, i think there are over 300 of them.

Kelly


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 9 2008, 09:08 AM~10829717
> *GOOD SHOW THANKS IT WAS A GOOD  WINNING FIRST PLACE WITH MY CADILLAC
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 9 2008, 01:11 PM~10831032
> *Eleven + yours = 12
> *


lol Good one :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jun 9 2008, 01:26 PM~10831135
> *I never knew this was ruthie skye till yesterday....lol... damn, HOT HOT HOT!!!!
> 
> the weather that is.. :biggrin:
> *


Aww ... gee thanks!!! But, I can never look as good as the cars!! It was a good show... But, man my back is black!! I guess that means, that makes me a half breed? lmao


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS B.C (Mar 1, 2008)

who got 1 & 2 on street for bikes?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Carnales Customs c.c @ the devotions show in sac 6-8-08


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS B.C_@Jun 9 2008, 06:51 PM~10833318
> *who got 1 & 2 on street for bikes?
> *


My homie with the red bike got 1st. I dont know who got second.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10833418
> *Carnales Customs c.c @ the devotions show in sac 6-8-08
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

looking good Chivo!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW BUT WAS STARTING TO GET A LIL WARM OUT THERE  BUT OVERALL GOOD SHOW


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Great Show Devotion C.C.!! Thank You...From Brown Persuasion C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10833153
> *Aww ... gee thanks!!! But, I can never look as good as the cars!! It was a good show... But, man my back is black!! I guess that means, that makes me a half breed? lmao
> *



nice tattoo by the way...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 9 2008, 09:14 PM~10834794
> *
> 
> looking good Chivo!!!
> *


RITE ON THANX BRO


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

nice show.. turned out better than I expected even came home with a tool box from the raffle with some tools.. tx. :biggrin: hope fully next yr you guys would have more trophies for the little guys on bikes to keep encouraging them to build bikes and got to keep in mind they are our tomorrow cruizer. :worship: :werd: and little by little cruizing is fading so got to encourga the little ones.. my kids had fun just disappointed that they was competing with all 26 20 and 16 inch.


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 9 2008, 06:14 AM~10828627
> *thanks fam it was ok it was a camera,and my fatass was standing on a chair behind every1 :biggrin:  yea i placed in street
> *


lol u stupid bro. congrats homie. hope to see u soon out there.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 9 2008, 11:23 PM~10836217
> *nice show.. turned out better than I expected even came home with a tool box from the raffle with some tools.. tx. :biggrin:  hope fully next yr you guys would have more trophies for the little guys on bikes to keep encouraging them to build bikes and got to keep in mind they are our tomorrow cruizer. :worship:  :werd: and little by little cruizing is fading so got to encourga the little ones.. my kids had fun just disappointed that they was competing with all 26 20 and 16 inch.
> *


WE WILL LOOK IN TO THAT ANY THING FOR TOMMORROWS CRUSIERS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 9 2008, 05:06 PM~10832637
> *:cheesy:
> *


THANKS JASON FOR GETTING US OUT THERE IT WAS EXPENSIVE TO GO THERE FROM LA BUT WE MADE IT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE FROM THE DEVOTION FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US IT WAS ONE OF OUR BEST SHOWS YET CANT WAIT TO START ON NEXT YEARS SHOW AGAIN THANX TO EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT STREETLOW IN WOODLAND


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 9 2008, 09:43 PM~10835129
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW BUT WAS STARTING TO GET A LIL WARM OUT THERE   BUT OVERALL GOOD SHOW
> *


I could tell the heat was making you angry


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

hahahaha.... dont get him started....^^^


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

and no pics of my ride anywhere... :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Devotions thanks for a nice show. I will post up some pics later tonight. See ya all in woodland on the 29th.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Show! Thanks Devotion!

East-Bay-Aztecas~


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> THANKS JASON FOR GETTING US OUT THERE IT WAS EXPENSIVE TO GO THERE FROM LA BUT WE MADE IT
> no problem uso anything for my family :thumbsup: for team allstars puttin it down for l.a. to sac town


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 10 2008, 06:36 AM~10837010
> *THANKS JASON FOR GETTING US OUT THERE IT WAS EXPENSIVE TO GO THERE FROM LA BUT WE MADE IT
> *


  no problem uso anything for my family :thumbsup: for team allstars for puttin it down from l.a. 2 sac town


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 07:18 PM~10841159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I LIKE THE THICK ONE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 07:19 PM~10841164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SEEN THIS CHICK AROUND, AND HYNA NEEDS TO TIGHTEN THEM NALGAS AND WORK ON THEM LEGS TO REMOVE SOME OF THAT JELLY LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

She got the same nipple rings on like me.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 07:18 PM~10841150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*^^^^^^HUH??????^^^^^^* :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 10 2008, 09:07 AM~10837181
> *I could tell the heat was making you angry
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics ritchie ritch I know you have pics of the orange caddy


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Yeah, Look at that sexy bitch!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jun 9 2008, 01:26 PM~10831135
> *I never knew this was ruthie skye till yesterday....lol... damn, HOT HOT HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10841869
> *I AGREE
> *


You should of took a picture with me!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> > Yeah, Look at that sexy bitch!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah u was looking "MAGICALLY DELICIOUS!" :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 07:58 PM~10842083
> *lol yeah u was looking "MAGICALLY DELICIOUS!"  :biggrin:
> *


Wow, MAGICALLY DELICIOUS!!!! That the first.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2008, 06:43 PM~10841431
> *nice pics  ritchie ritch I know you have pics of the orange caddy
> *



Thanks "CE707"

You Mean This one!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 08:12 PM~10842214
> *Thanks "CE707"
> 
> You Mean This one!
> ...


 :yes: what about the ones with the chick next to it :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10841830
> *
> 
> Yeah, Look at that sexy bitch!!!!!
> *


Im looking................... Im looking....................yup....... you're right..........


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 10 2008, 07:05 AM~10836888
> *WE WILL LOOK IN TO THAT ANY THING FOR TOMMORROWS CRUSIERS
> *


thanks.. bro.. great show nicely orginized and i know was crazy..for you guys.. showed up in sac the night before took a stroll to hooters for the first time with the kids them loving it..lol.. nice as weather .. thanks.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope to make it to woodland..late. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 10 2008, 07:57 PM~10842080
> *You should of took a picture with me!
> *


YOU WITH MY BOMB IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Damm "Ritchie Ritch", you took sum bad ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 08:12 PM~10842214
> *Thanks "CE707"
> 
> You Mean This one!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Yeah, Look at that sexy bitch!!!!!
> 
> 
> I dont agree , SEXY but NOT a bitch!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 10 2008, 10:16 PM~10843325
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice cadi


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 10 2008, 08:19 PM~10841164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me that I am not seeing this?????.... That shit is just GROSS!!!! For real??? This is the shit that makes strong beautiful women hate on the lowriding community. I completly understand and respect the true lowrider models (Ruthie Skye, Nina Marie, Tomasa for example) but to the tortas that are just trying to have their faces placed all over the internet :thumbsdown: You ladies need to have a little more respect for yourselves, AND if you are going to be wearing bathing suits and clothing of that sorts, PLEASE spend some time at the gym because no one is going to take you seriously.......

I am no way affiliated with any club this is my PERSONAL opinion.


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > Yeah, Look at that sexy bitch!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10847025
> *Why does she have to be a bitch??? Ruthie you are BEAUTIFUL mama.... keep doin what your doin girl. I do not know but I have MADD respect for you.
> 
> Much love and I wih you nothing but success with your modeling career
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 10 2008, 07:57 PM~10842080
> *You should of took a picture with me!
> *


u did a photoshoot on his ride at the bomb show


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 11 2008, 03:17 PM~10848140
> *u did a photoshoot on his ride at the bomb show
> *


Where are some of the pics bro???????


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 11 2008, 03:57 PM~10848440
> *Where are some of the pics bro???????
> *


ill make a disc 4 u with all ur pics kool. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10846968
> *Please tell me that I am not seeing this?????.... That shit is just GROSS!!!! For real??? This is the shit that makes strong beautiful women hate on the lowriding community. I completly understand and respect the true lowrider models (Ruthie Skye, Nina Marie, Tomasa for example) but to the gym because no one is going to take you seriously.......
> 
> I am no way affiliated with any club this is my PERSONAL opinion.
> *


I AGREE THAT GIRL LOOKED A LITTLE HURT --WOULD I AND HAVE I SEEN HER (YES) ----

YOU SEE SEXY LUXURIOUS WE DONT CALL THESE TORTAS WOMEN WE CALL THEM CHICKENHEADS -OR HOES WHICHEVER WE PREFER FOR THE DAY----AND THESE CHICKENHEADS HELP US THROUGH OUR STRESS OF LIFE :biggrin: 

WHEN IT GES BORING AT THE SHOWS THESE ( HOES)PROVIDE A SPARK FOR US TO GET UP AND RUN TO LOSE CALORIES TO SEE THERE ASS ....

SO ANYWAYZ IF YOU ARE 18 POST A PIC SINCE YOU DO SAY YOU ARE SEXY IF YOU ARE NOT THEN GO BACK TO SCHOOL



WE ARE SORRY THIS IS A

























J/K :biggrin: 






















BUT SERIOUSLY WE NEED TO POST THEM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 06:04 PM~10848492
> *I AGREE THAT GIRL LOOKED A LITTLE HURT --WOULD I AND HAVE I SEEN HER (YES) ----
> 
> YOU SEE SEXY LUXURIOUS WE DONT CALL THESE TORTAS WOMEN WE CALL THEM CHICKENHEADS -OR HOES WHICHEVER WE PREFER FOR THE DAY----AND THESE CHICKENHEADS HELP US THROUGH OUR STRESS OF LIFE :biggrin:
> ...


HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.

And since you asked for my pic here it is


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10846968
> *Please tell me that I am not seeing this?????.... That shit is just GROSS!!!! For real??? This is the shit that makes strong beautiful women hate on the lowriding community. I completly understand and respect the true lowrider models (Ruthie Skye, Nina Marie, Tomasa for example) but to the tortas that are just trying to have their faces placed all over the internet :thumbsdown: You ladies need to have a little more respect for yourselves, AND if you are going to be wearing bathing suits and clothing of that sorts, PLEASE spend some time at the gym because no one is going to take you seriously.......
> 
> I am no way affiliated with any club this is my PERSONAL opinion.
> *


 :yes: true...u go girl


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


 :0 

lies.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...



how bout a naked pic :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 11 2008, 04:29 PM~10848653
> *:yes: true...RAPE YOURSELF*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


OH I AGREE SHIT --I KNOW AT SLM THERE WERE SOME GIRLS TRYING TO CHARGE $10 FOR A PIC --I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT FIRST IT IS OUR CARS AND OUR HARD WORK THAT BRINGS IN THE CROWD -THEM BITCHES THAT THINK THEY ALL THAT --$10 DOLLARS --IM LIKE BITCH BETTER PAY ME CAUSE I KNOW MY RIDE MADE THEM LOOK BETTER




PLUS I WILL SNEAK A PIC IN FOR FOR FREE SO HA HA





OH THANKS FOR THE PIC -SO I GUESS YOU ARE 18 FEEL FREE TO SEND ME SOME OF YOU ON MY PM I WILL KEEP THEM A SECRET


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 04:56 PM~10848824
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> YOUR MAN CARD HAS JUST BEEN TAKING BACK
> FOR PUNISHMENT RAPE YOURSELF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 04:56 PM~10848824
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> YOUR MAN CARD HAS JUST BEEN TAKING BACK
> FOR PUNISHMENT RAPE YOURSELF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 05:00 PM~10848850
> *OH I AGREE SHIT --I KNOW AT SLM THERE WERE SOME GIRLS TRYING TO CHARGE $10 FOR A PIC --I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT FIRST IT IS OUR CARS AND OUR HARD WORK THAT BRINGS IN THE CROWD -THEM BITCHES THAT THINK THEY ALL THAT --$10 DOLLARS --IM LIKE BITCH BETTER PAY ME CAUSE I KNOW MY RIDE MADE THEM LOOK BETTER
> PLUS I WILL SNEAK A PIC IN FOR FOR FREE SO HA HA
> OH THANKS FOR THE PIC -SO I GUESS YOU ARE 18 FEEL FREE TO SEND ME SOME OF YOU ON MY PM I WILL KEEP THEM A SECRET
> *




este guey :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 05:29 PM~10849077
> *este guey  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


hi


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 03:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


Hella Fine.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 03:27 PM~10848642
> *HAAAAA I guess I see your point, BUT as a beautiful woman I have to say damnnnnnnnnnnn..... You guys should just stick with the professionals cause all those tortas or chicken heads do NOT make the cars they stand by look very good.
> 
> And since you asked for my pic here it is
> ...


DAMN!!! HELLA PRETTY


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10847025
> *Why does she have to be a bitch??? Ruthie you are BEAUTIFUL mama.... keep doin what your doin girl. I do not know but I have MADD respect for you.
> 
> Much love and I wih you nothing but success with your modeling career
> *


Thank You!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 04:04 PM~10848492
> *I AGREE THAT GIRL LOOKED A LITTLE HURT --WOULD I AND HAVE I SEEN HER (YES) ----
> 
> YOU SEE SEXY LUXURIOUS WE DONT CALL THESE TORTAS WOMEN WE CALL THEM CHICKENHEADS -OR HOES WHICHEVER WE PREFER FOR THE DAY----AND THESE CHICKENHEADS HELP US THROUGH OUR STRESS OF LIFE :biggrin:
> ...


I agree with your guys.. There entertaining!!!! hee hee hee


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 07:08 PM~10849865
> *I agree with your guys.. There entertaining!!!! hee hee hee
> *


yup thought they where filming another return of the living death..lol.. this girls where scaryyyyyy. they must of walked by my kids bike and he must of runned towards..me....lol....dam they swear them got good looks or good body.. but where they found them at..lol..?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 05:29 PM~10849077
> *este guey  :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10843010
> *YOU WITH MY BOMB IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10847025
> *Why does she have to be a bitch??? Ruthie you are BEAUTIFUL mama.... keep doin what your doin girl. I do not know but I have MADD respect for you.
> 
> Much love and I wih you nothing but success with your modeling career
> *


x10!
:cheesy: 
Anymore pictures of this gorgeous female???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10850487
> *
> 
> 
> ...





TITO

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/***.jpg


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jun 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10851219
> *x10!
> :cheesy:
> Anymore pictures of this gorgeous female???
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 09:33 PM~10851635
> *
> *



more please :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

You full yet?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10851794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST YOUR MYSPACE ONES :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2008, 09:50 PM~10851798
> *POST YOUR MYSPACE ONES :cheesy:
> *


which one's????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU LOOK COMFORTABLE IN MY BACK SEAT, I HOPE TO HAVE YOU BACK THERE AGAIN SOON


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10851794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10851958
> *
> 
> YOU LOOK COMFORTABLE IN MY BACK SEAT, I HOPE TO HAVE YOU BACK THERE AGAIN SOON
> *


I hope so too, it was very nice!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10852060
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 11 2008, 06:31 PM~10848676
> *:0
> 
> lies.
> *



What lies??

Please you need to be more specific.


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 06:43 PM~10848747
> *how bout a naked pic  :cheesy:
> *



Sorry, I don't get down like that. Pictures like that stay in a PRIVATE box.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10851794
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 07:55 AM~10853668
> *Sorry, I don't get down like that. Pictures like that stay in a PRIVATE box.
> *




can it be my private box? :cheesy: 




I had 2 try


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 09:57 AM~10853683
> *can it be my private box? :cheesy:
> I had 2 try
> *




HaHa you are too cute :biggrin:

You get props for trying though!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 07:59 AM~10853689
> *HaHa you are too cute  :biggrin:
> 
> You get props for trying though!!!!
> *




thanks and your are one beutiful lady


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

If theres a private box then there is for sure nudes..

Some one break into that box!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 09:02 AM~10853704
> *thanks and your are one beutiful lady
> *


pinche casanova...hehehe...sup Jess


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 08:10 AM~10853743
> *pinche casanova...hehehe...sup Jess
> *




q vo POVI thanks for coming out 2 da meeting and for agreeing to cover the King City carshow


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 07:08 AM~10853735
> *If theres a private box then there is for sure nudes..
> 
> Some one break into that box!!!!
> *


i got the slim jim now just to find the box :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 10:02 AM~10853704
> *thanks and your are one beutiful lady
> *



awwww thank you.  

Your raider pic is very cute too :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 07:02 AM~10853704
> *thanks and your are one beutiful lady
> *


pinche Jess scoring hella brownie points :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but yeah she is pretty we need more pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 07:55 AM~10853668
> *Sorry, I don't get down like that. Pictures like that stay in a PRIVATE box.
> *


HOW ABOUT A FULL BODY SHOT :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 09:27 AM~10853810
> *i got the slim jim now just to find the box :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


don't say slim jim...he's gonna think it's jerky...hehehehe..I did.... :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 10:27 AM~10853810
> *i got the slim jim now just to find the box :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




HAAAAAAAAAAA............that will not happen :biggrin: 

But I will give you madd love for Persistence....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916+Jun 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10853827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wuz up JR how's bussiness?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jun 12 2008, 07:31 AM~10853843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thank you, as a member of the cochino club it is our duty hahahahaha

so do we get to see a few more pics?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 07:34 AM~10853861
> *
> wuz up JR how's bussiness?
> *


its alright... still waiting on everyone to get their extra tax checks and come spend them over here


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 08:36 AM~10853870
> *its alright... still waiting on everyone to get their extra tax checks and come spend them over here
> *




:biggrin: 



I just got mine but I'm taking the kids 2 vegas 4 a week :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 07:42 AM~10853920
> *:biggrin:
> I just got mine but I'm taking the kids 2 vegas 4 a week  :biggrin:
> *


damn baller calm down, to hot to go to vegas now best time of the year is in march april. perfect weather at that time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I know but I have 2 use my time share before the end of this month n u know I'll b in woodland at d end of the month so I have 2 go now, we r just going 2 go n chill by da pool :biggrin: n hit up da buffets :cheesy: especially da rio :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 07:47 AM~10853945
> *I know but I have 2 use my time share before the end of this month n u know I'll b in woodland at d end of the month so I have 2 go now, we r just going 2 go n chill by da pool  :biggrin: n hit up da buffets  :cheesy:  especially da rio  :cheesy:
> *


well in that case te tomas unas bien frias for me


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10853841
> *HOW ABOUT A FULL BODY SHOT :cheesy:
> *












Is this ok??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 07:57 AM~10854003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
but i think we gonna need a few more :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 11:07 AM~10854039
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> but i think we gonna need a few more :biggrin:
> *




OMG!!! you cochino members are going to be the death of me :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes we are .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10854003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 08:30 AM~10854183
> *OMG!!! you cochino members are going to be the death of me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and thats that you havent even seen our page in off topic


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are a few of Ruthie .... :biggrin: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10854266
> *Yes we are ....  :biggrin:
> *


whats up locs hows it going


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 09:44 AM~10854280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and thats that you havent even seen our page in off topic
> *


And you know this maaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 AM~10854290
> *whats up locs hows it going
> *


What's good JR? Things are what they are .... trying to survive ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10854003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I do think we need a few more ..... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 11:44 AM~10854280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and thats that you havent even seen our page in off topic
> *



LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Should I be scared????


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jun 12 2008, 08:46 AM~10854297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2000000


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10854319
> *LMAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Should I be scared????
> *


you enter at your own risk :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=353566&st=7920
its up to 398 pages


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 09:50 AM~10854319
> *LMAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Should I be scared????
> *


NO it's not that bad ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 11:59 AM~10854389
> *NO it's not that bad .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



So I checked out the cochino members page. I can't see the pics tho  

I just hope there are not any pics of those torta chicken heads that were at the Devotion show...... :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10854003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn....you sure live up to your screen name.


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 12 2008, 12:10 PM~10854478
> *damn....you sure live up to your screen name.
> *




Awww thank you...

You guys sure no how to make a girl blush :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 AM~10854579
> *Awww thank you...
> 
> You guys sure no how to make a girl blush  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YEEEEEE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 09:02 AM~10854413
> *So I checked out the cochino members page. I can't see the pics tho
> 
> I just hope there are not any pics of those torta chicken heads that were at the Devotion show...... :biggrin:
> *


nah sometimes they post some but we tend to keep it really sexy :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10854662
> *nah sometimes they post some but we tend to keep it really sexy :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 AM~10854579
> *Awww thank you...
> 
> You guys sure no how to make a girl blush  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 12:31 PM~10854662
> *nah sometimes they post some but we tend to keep it really sexy :biggrin:
> *



Good we want to promote the true models, the beautiful one's. Not the skanks. 

Ok guys, the word for today is NO SKANKS!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:50 AM~10854822
> *Good we want to promote the true models, the beautiful one's. Not the skanks.
> 
> Ok guys, the word for today is NO SKANKS!!!!!!
> *


But that's two words ...... 





j/k ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

When i do photoshoots i shoot whoever is comfortable enough witht heir body to pose in front of the camera. ill admit ive run into a few yuckbodies but hey you cant knock them for tryin :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 10:52 AM~10854840
> *But that's two words ......
> j/k .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


us cochinos got smarts too


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10854846
> *When i do photoshoots i shoot whoever is comfortable enough witht heir body to pose in front of the camera. ill admit ive run into a few yuckbodies but hey you cant knock them for tryin :dunno:
> *


True that ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Jun 12 2008, 08:27 AM~10853810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no slim jims for me they give me the poopies :yessad:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10854855
> *us cochinos got smarts too
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 12:53 PM~10854846
> *When i do photoshoots i shoot whoever is comfortable enough witht heir body to pose in front of the camera. ill admit ive run into a few yuckbodies but hey you cant knock them for tryin :dunno:
> *



Ohh yes you can, I will give them props for having confidence but sometimes too much confidence can be really BADDDD....


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 12:52 PM~10854840
> *But that's two words ......
> j/k .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Ohh don't get all technical on me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:03 AM~10854936
> *Ohh don't get all technical on me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So back to the question before ..... anymore more PICS????? :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice pics, thanks 4 posting.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:02 AM~10854930
> *Ohh yes you can, I will give them props for having confidence but sometimes too much confidence can be really BADDDD....
> *


very well said, sometimes i wonder what were they thinking :angry:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 01:07 PM~10854972
> *So back to the question before ..... anymore more PICS?????  :biggrin:
> *


I do but they all look the same......cause they are all the same person....ME


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 10:07 AM~10854972
> *So back to the question before ..... anymore more PICS?????  :biggrin:
> *


yeah what Locs said :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:16 AM~10855043
> *I do but they all look the same......cause they are all the same person....ME
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its ok you cant ever post to many pics, esp when its a damn good looking girl like you


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:16 AM~10855043
> *I do but they all look the same......cause they are all the same person....ME
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey every pose is different right ..... :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 01:17 PM~10855055
> *its ok you cant ever post to many pics, esp when its a damn good looking girl like you
> *



Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:20 AM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...


     :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
now thats what im talking about


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful. :cheesy:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 12 2008, 01:24 PM~10855117
> *beautiful. :cheesy:
> *



Thanks you guys!!! I'm sorry that I do not have many laid back pics. With my profession I always have to be ready for the camera

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916+Jun 12 2008, 11:02 AM~10854930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your MM# if you have one :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:26 AM~10855133
> *Thanks you guys!!! I'm sorry that I do not have many laid back pics. With my profession I always have to be ready for the camera
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no worries you dont here us complaining, other than we might need a few more pics :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 11:29 AM~10855160
> *no worries you dont here us complaining, other than we might need a few more pics :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 01:29 PM~10855160
> *no worries you dont here us complaining, other than we might need a few more pics :biggrin:
> *



I post more later K guys!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10855217
> *I post more later K guys!!!
> *


we will be waiting


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:37 AM~10855217
> *I post more later K guys!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 11:37 AM~10855222
> *we will be waiting
> *


we are always here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 01:44 PM~10855271
> *we are always here  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I kinda figured that!!!

j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:45 AM~10855278
> *I kinda figured that!!!
> 
> j/k  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How did you know ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 11:56 AM~10854880
> *no slim jims for me they give me the poopies  :yessad:
> *


poopie head...hehehehehe...


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 03:42 PM~10856195
> *poopie head...hehehehehe...
> *





LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 12:26 PM~10855133
> *Thanks you guys!!! I'm sorry that I do not have many laid back pics. With my profession I always have to be ready for the camera
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


great pictures
:thumbsup:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 03:28 PM~10856078
> *How did you know .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Heeeeeheeeee I am psychic....You did not know that?????


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...


great pictures very pretty :thumbsup:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jun 12 2008, 03:54 PM~10856299
> *great pictures
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you.

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 04:09 PM~10856402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



See we need to see more of this...She is hott!!! If I were Bi i would soooooo...... ohhhhh the things I would do!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10856418
> *See we need to see more of this...She is hott!!! If I were Bi i would soooooo...... ohhhhh the things I would do!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy .... what are some of the things you would do .... tell us ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10856402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10856424
> *Oh reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy .... what are some of the things you would do ....  tell us ...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes please do tell and im sure Ruthie wouldnt mind knowing as well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:17 PM~10856455
> *yes please do tell and im sure Ruthie wouldnt mind knowing as well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 04:18 PM~10856462
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




You guys have me almost falling out of my chair laughing..... I'll PM Ruthie my # and if she wants to know then she can call me 

Sorry guys you'll have to wait for the movie to come out


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10856418
> *See we need to see more of this...She is hott!!! If I were Bi i would soooooo...... ohhhhh the things I would do!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :uh: 
i got the camera ready


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:23 PM~10856491
> *You guys have me almost falling out of my chair laughing..... I'll PM Ruthie my # and if she wants to know then she can call me
> 
> Sorry guys you'll have to wait for the movie to come out
> *


PM ME IM HER MANAGER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 01:24 PM~10856494
> *:uh:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :uh:
> i got the camera ready
> *


i got the location on lock for this one :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 04:24 PM~10856494
> *:uh:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :uh:
> i got the camera ready
> *



I bet you do LMFAO!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:23 PM~10856491
> *You guys have me almost falling out of my chair laughing..... I'll PM Ruthie my # and if she wants to know then she can call me
> 
> Sorry guys you'll have to wait for the movie to come out
> *


you can PM me the script to the movie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:27 PM~10856512
> *you can PM me the script to the movie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:25 PM~10856502
> *i got the location on lock for this one :biggrin:
> *


Where??? your house or your business?????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:26 PM~10856507
> *I bet you do LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WHATS UP U DOWN IM DOIN A SHOOT ON THE CUTTY 4 THE FIRST TIME 2 GIRLS :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:28 PM~10856523
> *Where??? your house or your business?????
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill let you pick wich ever one you want :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:28 PM~10856523
> *Where??? your house or your business?????
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I NOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 01:29 PM~10856529
> *SO WHATS UP U DOWN IM DOIN A SHOOT ON THE CUTTY 4 THE FIRST TIME 2 GIRLS :0
> *


oh shit when im there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10856531
> *ill let you pick wich ever one you want :0
> *


84CUTTY'S HOUSE ITS CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:27 PM~10856512
> *you can PM me the script to the movie
> *




Haaaaaa OMFG. Don't you guys think that we should get Ruthie's opinion first???

We would not want to assume that she even likes me...Who knows she might even think I'm ugly......................yea right


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:31 PM~10856544
> *Haaaaaa OMFG. Don't you guys think that we should get Ruthie's opinion first???
> 
> We would not want to assume that she even likes me...Who knows she might even think I'm ugly......................yea right
> ...


ill call here right now and ill ask her


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:31 PM~10856544
> *Haaaaaa OMFG. Don't you guys think that we should get Ruthie's opinion first???
> 
> We would not want to assume that she even likes me...Who knows she might even think I'm ugly......................yea right
> ...


dont trip im talkin 2 her right now


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:27 PM~10856512
> *you can PM me the script to the movie
> *


I think i will help go over that script to make sure everything is right


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 02:32 PM~10856556
> *dont trip im talkin 2 her right now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 02:33 PM~10856561
> *I think i will help go over that script to make sure everything is right
> *


x2


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 04:33 PM~10856561
> *I think i will help go over that script to make sure everything is right
> *




OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys need to stop I am going to get fired for laughing so loud!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 01:33 PM~10856561
> *I think i will help go over that script to make sure everything is right
> *


damn right just incase there is something that needs to be changed or we need to add stuff


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:35 PM~10856572
> *OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys need to stop I am going to get fired for laughing so loud!!!!
> *


dont worry im sure you will be just fine with all the royalties from the movie. 

do you mind if we make shirts and posters to promote it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:23 PM~10856491
> *You guys have me almost falling out of my chair laughing..... I'll PM Ruthie my # and if she wants to know then she can call me
> 
> Sorry guys you'll have to wait for the movie to come out
> *


 a movie huh?.....you can shoot it at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

our lovely spokes model MS RUTHIE SKYE
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:35 PM~10856575
> *damn right just incase there is something that needs to be changed or we need to add stuff
> *


You know this ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10856581
> *dont worry im sure you will be just fine with all the royalties from the movie.
> 
> do you mind if we make shirts and posters to promote it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10856581
> *dont worry im sure you will be just fine with all the royalties from the movie.
> 
> do you mind if we make shirts and posters to promote it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where are the stickers at bro???? Send me the sample .....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 01:38 PM~10856600
> *Where are the stickers at bro???? Send me the sample .....
> *


the following movie has been


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

i want a shirt!.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10856606
> *the following movie has been
> 
> 
> ...


There it is ..... hell yeah ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

hey cochino's when r we gonna make the shirt's whats up big daddy. :cheesy:


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:36 PM~10856581
> *dont worry im sure you will be just fine with all the royalties from the movie.
> 
> do you mind if we make shirts and posters to promote it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shirts, posters, we'll get one of those liitle trucks that advertise things...shit let's do tha damn thang!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 01:41 PM~10856615
> *hey cochino's when r we gonna make the shirt's whats up big daddy. :cheesy:
> *


working on it as we speak should be ready for the Monterey show


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:30 PM~10856536
> *oh shit when im there
> *


ill call u fo sho


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:40 PM~10856606
> *the following movie has been
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the picture  can you upload it with tinypic.com???

Por Favor???


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10856633
> *working on it as we speak should be ready for the Monterey show
> *


i need 2x


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:41 PM~10856622
> *Shirts, posters, we'll get one of those liitle trucks that advertise things...shit let's do tha damn thang!!!!
> *


damn girl now we talking
when ever you want to come down to the store and sign pics and posters you just let me know


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10856646
> *damn girl now we talking
> when ever you want to come down to the store and sign pics and posters you just let me know
> *



K mos def. We're gonna charge $15-$20 per signature gotta make that $$$$$$


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:43 PM~10856637
> *I can't see the picture  can you upload it with tinypic.com???
> 
> Por Favor???
> *


pm your e-mail ill send it to you


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! THIS GIRL NEEDS HER OWN THREAD IN OFF-TOPIC :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:45 PM~10856654
> *K mos def. We're gonna charge $15-$20 per signature gotta make that $$$$$$
> *


as long as you wear the BIG DADDY'S shirt


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 04:48 PM~10856677
> *as long as you wear the BIG DADDY'S shirt
> *



Sounds like a plan... I just pm'd you my email


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

since ur going by sexyluxurious916 u can b luxurious c.c model


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10856645
> *i need 2x
> *


X2 on the 2X


:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 02:48 PM~10856677
> *as long as you wear the BIG DADDY'S shirt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 02:49 PM~10856683
> *Sounds like a plan... I just pm'd you my email
> *


did u send me those pics 2 my e-mail


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 01:49 PM~10856683
> *Sounds like a plan... I just pm'd you my email
> *


sweet


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 04:51 PM~10856701
> *since ur going by sexyluxurious916 u can b luxurious c.c model
> *


Maybe....one day..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916+Jun 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10854003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















I'm in love :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 04:56 PM~10848824
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> YOUR MAN CARD HAS JUST BEEN TAKING BACK
> FOR PUNISHMENT RAPE YOURSELF
> *


 :roflmao: sup tito???


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855073
> *Well damn how can I refuse when you are all sooooo sweet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 07:55 AM~10853668
> *Sorry, I don't get down like that. Pictures like that stay in a PRIVATE box.
> *


JUST SEND THEM TOO ME BABY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10851794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT EVEN CLOSE.



WHEN MY RIDE GETS FINISHED I NEED YOU IN MY RIDE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Jun 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10856402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916+Jun 11 2008, 11:42 AM~10847025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on Ruthie how can you say NO to this pretty face :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 06:20 PM~10858040
> *come on Ruthie how can you say NO to this pretty face :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt get any PM, I'm the Cochino spokes model and all you guys know me. She better be careful saying things like that here, cause she might get raped...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2008, 05:24 PM~10858057
> *I didnt get any PM, I'm the Cochino spokes model and all you guys know me. She better be careful saying things like that here, cause she might get raped...
> *


yeah i know we just want to know when and were so we can have the camera's ready   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 01:42 PM~10856195
> *poopie head...hehehehehe...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

man all this plannin when i was in a damn meeting


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anymore pics of the hop??????????????????


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 13 2008, 01:22 AM~10861081
> *  show
> *


QUE ONDA, YOU GOIN TO WOODLAND?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2008, 06:24 PM~10858057
> *I didnt get any PM, I'm the Cochino spokes model and all you guys know me. She better be careful saying things like that here, cause she might get raped...
> *


Yes you are the #1 Cochino spokes model .....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 06:26 PM~10858074
> *yeah i know we just want to know when and were so we can have the camera's ready      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10862211
> *QUE ONDA, YOU GOIN TO WOODLAND?
> *


What up Iz ..see you in woodland bring the bbq pit..


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Pictures of the whole show are up, follow the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10865496


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 13 2008, 02:47 AM~10861115
> *anymore pics of the hop??????????????????
> *


yes, here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10865496


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2008, 04:46 PM~10857519
> *:roflmao: sup tito???
> *


 :biggrin: just CHILLIN SEEING IF THESE LOVELY LADIES WANT TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME OF THERE SPECIAL PICS .


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Fathers day guys!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10866570
> *Happy Fathers day guys!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10866570
> *Happy Fathers day guys!!!!
> *


SEND MA A NAKED PIC OF YOU AND IT WILL BE A GOOD FATHERS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

BIG THANKS GOIN' OUT TO ROB AND ALL THE CREW WITH DEVOTION CC FOR PUTTIN' ON AN AWESOME SHOW!!! 

IT WAS GREAT MEETING ALL YA'ALL AND EVERYONE FROM ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO REP!!

FOR MY BUY A.P. & MR IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP DOWN FROM *CANADA*!!!

HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YA'ALL UP HERE AT THE *SCRAPE BY THE LAKE SHOW JULY 20TH*!!!

ONE LOVE!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone get any pics of the Harley's at the show?  :dunno:


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 15 2008, 03:26 PM~10874527
> *Anyone get any pics of the Harley's at the show?    :dunno:
> *



I did, and I made a picture thread:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414655

You should find pictures of the harleys at the show in here.

Kelly


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 12 2008, 01:43 PM~10856633
> *working on it as we speak should be ready for the Monterey show
> *


  2xlt


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 18 2008, 10:02 AM~10896678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10906272
> *
> *


nice clip how did it do at the show


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 02:49 PM~10907413
> *nice clip how did it do at the show
> *


IT DID GOOD 48 INCHEZ :biggrin: BUT DIDN'T PLACE FUCK IT I REPRESENTED THO *INSPIRATIONS STYLE!!!!*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------

